# 1963 IMPALA 2 DR HT PROJECT



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Back at it again. This time a 63. Picked this up a cpk weeks ago. Rebuilt drivetrain. Runs good. Drives, looks bad. Going laurel green (pea green) matching interior. Hubcaps and skirts. Needs some odds n ends, paint body. Trim bumper work. Nothing that cant be done in backyard, yesterdat i made new tranny coolant lines. Now, as ruff as it looks, it doesnt leak a single drop of any oil. Happy with that. Stay tuned, i need a name for it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Leaning towards a quick body on restore. But may take off frame depending.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Leaving engine in, Frame off also wouldn't be much if you only had a lift.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice.. Can't wait to see this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Name...EL GALLO

Please post price, as we ALREADY know it's gonna be for sale.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ha. Not for sale yet...i have to take more pics, its a real bucket but dam it cranks up easy lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like a nice six three for a project build


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice!! Subscribed, did you get this from the Houston area?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

"Green Light"


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

"Something Simple"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

johner956 said:


> Nice!! Subscribed, did you get this from the Houston area?


Yeah it can from houston , didnt have to go far


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

How about "simple green"... seems kinda of fitting for this build.... but then again that's how most of these cars start out as. And then everything but the kitchen sink gets thrown at them. Nice project kenny. She'll be done right I'm tuned into this build...


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I thought simple green too. Kicking ass Kenny. :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

The Green Life


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Green acres


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

That yours? Looks nice


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Awwready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

It clean tho. Ima hit this car hard in july, got another one in front of it for this month


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Green Giant lol what happened to the rooster watched your build hard to make a black car that clean good job bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sold it a few weeks ago.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

To frame off or not to frame off....


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

lone star said:


> Yeah it can from houston , didnt have to go far


Nice! Didn't realize how close you were, gona have to hit you up for some hardlines when the time comes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Im down around angleton. Hit me up i can hardline whatever you have. U from 956? I have some family down in brownsville


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

lone star said:


> That yours? Looks nice


Si


----------



## dkbred (Jun 18, 2013)

Lone star whats up man I been reading your treads a lil bit and see u are a true builder lowrider I had a question off the subject im wanting to buy a 64 ss rag but its 4 speed munice trans and I want a automatic trans do u know anyone good to make the switch im in alvin close to u thanks for ur help in advance


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dkbred said:


> Lone star whats up man I been reading your treads a lil bit and see u are a true builder lowrider I had a question off the subject im wanting to buy a 64 ss rag but its 4 speed munice trans and I want a automatic trans do u know anyone good to make the switch im in alvin close to u thanks for ur help in advance
> View attachment 1282282


Pmsent


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

lone star said:


> Im down around angleton. Hit me up i can hardline whatever you have. U from 956? I have some family down in brownsville


Yeah I'm from the valley, (mission/McAllen) been in the H the past 10 years, got some good memories in browntown!!

I'll hit you up on that hardline as soon as I'm ready!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

johner956 said:


> Yeah I'm from the valley, (mission/McAllen) been in the H the past 10 years, got some good memories in browntown!!
> 
> I'll hit you up on that hardline as soon as I'm ready!


Let me know,.ill beat anyones quote. And gaurantee results or its free.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

lone star said:


> To frame off or not to frame off....


Frame off. Once uve done it once its cake and alot easier to clean up hole frame for a quick spray and belly aswell. Plus never a bad idea to spend 40 buks on new body bushings. Those 50 year old ones r done son. I grabbed me a 63 solid ass fuk bout a year ago. Gona build it after my bomb truck.....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Frame off!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dunk your trey looks identical lol. Im considering frame off. Maybe build a rotisserie or body cart. Im still set on all original restore, not a lowrider for this one


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

If you're not cutting it frame off will be so easy. Resto will go fast.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

lone star said:


> Going laurel green.


Reminds me of Emperor Julius Caesar. He always wore a crown of green laurel on his head. That color should look nice.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lone star said:


> Im down around angleton. Hit me up i can hardline whatever you have. U from 956? I have some family down in brownsville


Did i just read you do hardlines :biggrin: ima have to hit u up also....


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

guess no one has heard of house of hardlines

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/292152-house-hardlines.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thank mee hee tow. Hoh has expanded to include but not limited to. Fencing. Steel gates. Little paint work. And whatever you need done on the ranch


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good chief!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

RIP


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

texasgold said:


> RIP


Wtf, he sold this one already too??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

He drowned


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Im still here.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Almost drowned but cant stop the lone. Finishin up lac this week and then hittin trey hard


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

finishing this week?wtf you havent even posted pictures


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Its only grill, kit, wheels, and setup nothing too intense...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pic of what...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

The pics of the lac you finished last week ugh


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Sup with dis build, numsayin.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Plan to pull it back into the shop sunday. And start on it


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Frame off..much cleaner


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mr Gee said:


> Frame off..much cleaner


Ya i made arrangements on another chassis im going to build that first then swap body like i did the 62 i had. Once i get going on this it should go fast. Just been working on another car and enjoying the summer weather


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BItch wouldnt start threw new fuel pump on it for 18 bucks and runs like new, thank god for chevy. Fired it up assessed situation. Will make progress nexr weekend


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Like the last build cant wait to see what you do with this one


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Think it's for sale already. Probably taking pre deposits.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had to take some pics for insurance purposes. yes i insured this bucket. i like to keep it all legit. 

the interior is a real show winner...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the motor is a ls10, just got it from chevy dealership.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some cowboy keyed the car thats why the paint is like that., asshole


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Give you 500. Picked up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Awwwwwwwredy


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Trade ????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

For?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

just needs pop trunk and bang


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AND TINT, AND COTTON AROUND THE WHEEL WELLS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got my shop space back ready to start on this car. i decided i got the space and spent the money on a lift might as well put it to use so im going to do a frame off restoration on this car. picked up a complete chassis today. this is the chassis off the rooster 62. sold it to a homie and he hadnt started on it so im gona build it and give him the 63 chassis , saves on down time this frame is a canadian frame.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im going to bust it all apart tomorrow. going to get it all powdercoated, new bushings balljoints and all that. then set the motor n trans on it, then start on the body.

i got this piece. it came with the car. need to graft that driver corner section and a couple small pieces of the drip rail. nothing major.



i also scored some original hubcaps for the car. going all stock on it, ....for now..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

gay


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u gona come thru and help block these long ass quarter panels or what jr


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

rooster 62 summary..63 has to come out better..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm7_HNzmBiE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> rooster 62 summary..63 has to come out better..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm7_HNzmBiE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


doin it wrong


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

nice never knew layitlows could do that


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

lone star said:


> im going to bust it all apart tomorrow. going to get it all powdercoated, new bushings balljoints and all that. then set the motor n trans on it, then start on the body.
> 
> i got this piece. it came with the car. need to graft that driver corner section and a couple small pieces of the drip rail. nothing major.
> 
> ...


If your not going to use it can i grab the trunck rubber vally??? On my project 63 theres several spots ware its rotted. Let me no.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mine has a couple rough spots so im going to do some patch work but you are welcome to have whatever is left if it helps.

today i spent about an hr with the air hammer and got the a arms all broken down...





tomorrow ill do the drums/backing plates and probably wednesday the rear end. i want to get this chassis off to powercoat this weekend.


----------



## DjGhadi (Mar 27, 2014)

MIJO65 said:


> rooster 62 summary..63 has to come out better..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm7_HNzmBiE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


\

watched this thread for a while and that video was a lot faster to see it done lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> mine has a couple rough spots so im going to do some patch work but you are welcome to have whatever is left if it helps.
> 
> today i spent about an hr with the air hammer and got the a arms all broken down...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finished busting down all the suspension. rear end is next, and all this shit goes to powdercoat this saturday hopefully.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cool man just keep watcha got left n i will grt it. I only need a few small parts so it may work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finished up the rear end today. everything is ready for powdercoat now.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

No disc brakes on this one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

show67 said:


> No disc brakes on this one?


Nah, not planon on it


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

UPDATE-no update because stink star would rather build a bbq pit :facepalm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> UPDATE-no update because stink star would rather build a bbq pit :facepalm:


i like to eat more than i like the 63 so i started on this yesterday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its gona be my smoker pit. 







it still in its ruff stages but should be done in a week or so


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i did back the trey out the shop though, to make the pit bc i dont want sparks n shit messing up the badass paint job.

bone dry under the car, doesnt leak anything


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The pit is more important then the six three


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> finished up the rear end today. everything is ready for powdercoat now.


being blasted now coated by saturday.....na meen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Swooped to the east side to see tim and bruce at last minute customs. Picked up some skirts. All new. Bushings ball joints tie rods, and a fender to.slap on. In stock as usual. Good peeps


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Also scored a power seat complete w relay and trim it shld.be here friday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Hey Sam do me a favor


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

nice..its getting there :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice.... wat a power seat go fot? Hole seat of jusy frame?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> Nice.... wat a power seat go fot? Hole seat of jusy frame?


Tracks wiring. Relay. Trim, switch. Under 4 shipped, complete


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you scored this one?

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/4540257796.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No he doesnt know what its out of. Or if it works.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

And it appers to eather not b impala or b missing the trim.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Seat assembly showed up. Works great. Im pickin up chassis tomorrow, movin right along


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got powdercoat back. nice and clean. going to tear into it this weekend.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Oooo wee that shet looks fresh in the sunlight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had some time so i unwrapped the goodies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice I'd say. When's assembly start.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

How muxh to coat those parts? Allways wondered how powder cost compared to chrome


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> Very nice I'd say. When's assembly start.


This weekend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> How muxh to coat those parts? Allways wondered how powder cost compared to chrome


Was reasonable. Id prob nvr chrome suspension again. Had a few cars and nooks n crannies always rusted. Too much to upkeep


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

who did the powder coating?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

A local service


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good!! :thumbsup: I need to send my extra frame and suspension parts off to do this!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Local service says a lot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

If u need work done txtme 832 228 0230


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Local service says a lot


i charge a fee to take your parts. place is a top secrete. price is cheap :nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> i charge a fee to take your parts. place is a top secrete. price is cheap :nicoderm:


 wish nga


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

slo said:


> wish nga


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got this heap of junk off the trailer and flipped over yesterday. and sorted thru all the parts, assembly starts today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the hard part done on the front end.





found a new friend in the yard hes a little shy though


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moving fast ...to the top


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice job done on the powder coating


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:looking good!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

lone star said:


> got the hard part done on the front end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the back end mocked up with all the bushings. what a pain in the ass pressing in those bushings. but its done. tomorrow i put the pumpkin on and axles in n stuff. had a stubborn body bushings that i didnt have time to take off before pcoat i took it off now, just gona touch it up a little, not that it really matters to me.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dang man looking good!!!! Wish I had a shop like yours! 63 I gonna be sweet!


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

This is gonna be done fast !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finished up the rear today just have to pcoat the springs and get the drums turned n do the brakes.

took some time and wire brushed the pumpkin and hit it with some "cast" looking paint. looks better. new nuts too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the front sway bar mounted too.new linkage for that. its a pain in the ass to remove the rear e-brake. atleast for me it was without chopping it off. so i just pcoated the backing plates with them bitches on, and the cable still works good so fuck it ill just reuse the old ones. =)

i plan to pull the motor out the car and clean it up. trans too. and set it on the frame hopefully all this weekend. balancing this and working on my bbq pit. the motor is all rebuilt and tranny too so im just going to clean it up. orange motor, silver/gray or cast tranny. more to come.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Body on in no time.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

sweet. house of hardlines expanding business


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Expanding into stock cars


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> Come over here ill show u expanding junior


***


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks good Kenny would like to check out shop one day. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

well its saturday...updates!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pulled motor n trans out, its hot as fuck and about 90% humidity


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first order of business was take the hood off...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a cpl before shots


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

would had this things out in less than a hour but i had a stubborn transmission mount bolt i duno wtf, it just spun and didnt come out. took air hammer, pry bar and eventually a sawzall to get the bolt off, gonna need a new transmission mount now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the end result. im gonna clean them up and set them on the frame tomorrow.

plan to shave the firewall for a cleaner look for the vintage a/c.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

lone star said:


> the end result. im gonna clean them up and set them on the frame tomorrow.
> 
> plan to shave the firewall for a cleaner look for the vintage a/c.


Plus the Salena murals on firewall


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yea and and a mural of the car, on the car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did more work today. set it on the frame n got it cleaned up. i was going to seperate the motor/trans but then i thought, for what. so i sent the whole hunk of junk on it together.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a 63 283, so its correct. ths was marked on it from the machine shop.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stripped it all down,. probably do away with the points n condensor setup might throw a new starter on there this one cranks but sounds tired. i like for that .5 second start up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aint nothing really worth braggin about. some high temp paint, and some cast iron paint and it cleaned up good enuff for me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i bent them coolant lines myself before i pulled the motor, might replace, might not.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hit the ram horns with a wire brush n some paint



threw the air cleaner i had left over from another car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hit driveshaft with wire wheel too, it already had new ujoints n carrier bearing, fell right in place.





and thats what im left with. next up is the brakes. going to turn the drums and wire wheel em and hit them with the cast paint. then its on to stripping the car and start sanding, yea =)


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Well that went ga damn fast.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i had that transmission mount foo' i think slo and me put it in the scrap pile when he swung by.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Lookin real good bro that laurel green is one of the best colors on these impalas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> i had that transmission mount foo' i think slo and me put it in the scrap pile when he swung by.


Its not the crossmember its the actual rubber bushing that stripped somehow


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks good as always


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks man. got a 6 day weekend coming up. hopefully get the car gutted and in pieces. got time but dont got money, isnt that how it always goes


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice/fast work!:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got tired of seeing a bunch of brake parts laying around the shop so this morning i put the brakes back together. fresh turned drums, new wheel cylinders, wire wheeled the drums and hit them with some paint to look nicer. frame just needs coils and shocks and its a full roller.





front wheel cylinders were new but had been laying around a while.



came up ona 605 gear box, and scored center link idler n pitman arm. so im going to do the 605 steering instead of the previous idea of the cpp 500...still some odds and ends to pick up to complete the conversion but definately saved some money.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

lookin good homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope you replaced the wheel studs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No they look ok to me. I ordered different pulleys to accomodate ac and power steering


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Goin down tomorrow


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> Goin down tomorrow


in houston we elbows in cali they daytons


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Ugly as shit


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Moving right along, looks great.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> Goin down tomorrow


:drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> View attachment 1390841


I see no 5th!! :facepalm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

huge progress today with 3 pairs of hands on it. got everything done that was on the checklist.



front clip off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt take a picture of the powder coat pile but its bumper brackets, wheel wells, radiator support, gas tank, hood hinges



front windshield was cracked, so it came out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

doenst look like a much but them fender wheel bolts were a pain in the ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

took out the back glass too. want to get a good prep for paint, so might as well, it took about an hour of work, for better results its worth it




bumper pile is ready for chrome about 95% of the bolts snapped, which is better than sitting there turning all them bolts til they come loose in my opinion


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

over all, got alot done. this car is very solid. way less work than my previous 62 thats for sure. the goal is finished by the end of the year.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Bust ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Once again put mijito in the trunk lol


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another payday, another update.

rounded up some materials for paint from member on here, he can mention himself if he chooses. i have filler left over from previous build. epoxy primer, and primer too so pretty much got everything needed to get the car blocked and in primer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hit up the boys at LMC again to round up pieces needed for the 605 conversion. i have everything now. should have that done this weekend.





new pump, brackets, tie rods, center link, pitman idler. steering shaft w coupler. also upgraded the pulleys to accomodate ac/power steering so well see how this works out.

also powdercoat should be ready this weekend too. so i plan to pop the coils in and buy some shocks and have the roller just about done. all new everything


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> thanks man. got a 6 day weekend coming up. hopefully get the car gutted and in pieces. got time but dont got money, isnt that how it always goes


knock it off Ol ballin ass :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> knock it off *Ol ballin ass* :biggrin:


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Shit i went from a 60 rag to a big body. Tony went from.a 60 to 58 whos ballin


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

more new shiney stuff on the way i hear...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh yeah might not all fit inside stepside bed...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> hit up the boys at LMC again to round up pieces needed for the 605 conversion. i have everything now. should have that done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much for "bone stock"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> so much for "bone stock"


U sound like chevy talk.com....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the 605 mocked up just need to tighten it all down.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> U sound like chevy talk.com....


 needs NOS nuts and bolts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nos paint nos windshield wiper rubber. Nos castle nuts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think im gona plug the water pump and intake that loop hose looks kinda tacky


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

picked up another round of powdercoat this morning...what a different some sandblasting makes...like new again gas tank


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt bother upwrapping the shit bc it gona sit until its needed 



[URL=http://s84.photobucket.com/user/lonestar64/media/CAM01602_zpsbdd0358f.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did the bumper brackets as a whole, like on the rooster came out clean and ready to use. and dont run risk of shit not lining up when it comes time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hood hinges came out pretty nice, ill never chrome hood hinges again.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coil springs like new again



[URL=http://s84.photobucket.com/user/lonestar64/media/CAM01607_zpsb33f4ab0.jpg.html]

t[/URL]hew the fan in there for the hell of it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stopped at the zone on the way home and rented the coil spring compressor. i never used one of these things, dam what i was missing. this tool is badass and makes the shit so easy.

the back didnt need it just tilted the rear end. also picked up 4 new shocks. got lucky that they are black and not some loud ass yellow or blue


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

front was next. this is where the coil spring compressor came in. and my dewalt impact made quick work of this front end. zoom zoom


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tighten down all the tie rods n ball joints. and threw the fan on there (not sure if its on there right maybe someone can reference me)....im gona have to get some belts. i cant run the alt/wp/crank belt because it hits the ps bracket so im gona have to do something fancy..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

moved on to the firewall and started tearing shit apart



this is the worst part of the car...




also need a pass side front floor pan probably bc the ac dripped its sweat over the years. thats next weekends plan....going to shave the firewall and start on metal work next weekend. tomorrow im going to gut the firewall, gut all the shit under the dash. take the dash pad out. drop the column and whatever else i can get done before beer thirty rolls around


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lookin good ken wood


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

This is going so fast you will think skim is building it


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> tighten down all the tie rods n ball joints. and threw the fan on there (not sure if its on there right maybe someone can reference me)....im gona have to get some belts. i cant run the alt/wp/crank belt because it hits the ps bracket so im gona have to do something fancy..


do you have the spacer on the fan?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> front was next. this is where the coil spring compressor came in. and my dewalt impact made quick work of this front end. zoom zoom


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Shaved firewall should be a no no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> front was next. this is where the coil spring compressor came in. and my dewalt impact made quick work of this front end. zoom zoom


 told you was like nothing with that tool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LURCH63 said:


> do you have the spacer on the fan?


Yes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Shaved firewall should be a no no


I normally wouldnt but im not about to spend 3gs trying to restore factory air condition


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did more work today. didnt really want to go this far into the car but once i started , i said fuck it and took everything out. it was just going to be removing the dash pad but that thing is a pain in the ass to get to the bolts..but i got it out. going to recover it. the dash has too many holes to fill so im gona run the dash pad..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

then came out the dash cluster...never tore apart a dash before took some effort but the next one will take half of the time...



got all the ac shit out. bunch of 50 yr old asbestos insulation too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

glove box got it too



i was just going to drop the column to paint the dash and column but in order to shave firewall the whole thing gotta come out. now time to debate on tilt column "comfort wheel" or not...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

was fun laying on my back under the dash. but its bare bones now, balls deep no turning back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

floors pretty solid with exception of front pass side, its pretty soft, and someone did a patch job on drivers side that isnt chevytalk.com correct, so its kind of ehhh,,,but it is solid though. doesnt bother me much.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

also was a bitch trying to get the ignition key out of the dash with no key, so i end up just breaking the shit and throw it away. didnt have a key for it anyways so fuck it. now would be nice for tilt wheel digital dash blowin ac but im a poor man so ....can someone sponsor me


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

looking good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

lone star said:


> then came out the dash cluster...never tore apart a dash before took some effort but the next one will take half of the time...
> 
> 
> 
> got all the ac shit out. bunch of 50 yr old asbestos insulation too


Whats in the fridge


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> I normally wouldnt but im not about to spend 3gs trying to restore factory air condition


Or you can gut the factory ac box and run the vintage air system inside of it, or will it fit?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

lone star said:


> also was a bitch trying to get the ignition key out of the dash with no key, so i end up just breaking the shit and throw it away. didnt have a key for it anyways so fuck it. now would be nice for tilt wheel digital dash blowin ac but im a poor man so ....can someone sponsor me


Poor man with his own personal shop doing restorations on classic Chevys for the f of it...pfffft


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

This dumbass text me talking about i "ruined my car". Though he might chopped the top of or somethin. All he did was take out the dash cluster. Fucken idiot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

texasgold said:


> Whats in the fridge


Mississippi mud


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


> Poor man with his own personal shop doing restorations on classic Chevys for the f of it...pfffft


I share the shop w my dogs...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> This dumbass text me talking about i "ruined my car". Though he might chopped the top of or somethin. All he did was take out the dash cluster. Fucken idiot


I want to.chop the top and.make the doors spin like choppas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Or you can gut the factory ac box and run the vintage air system inside of it, or will it fit?


Not sure,.never had a vintage system in front of me..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> I want to.chop the top and.make the doors spin like choppas


Mash for dreams


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Split pea soup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> Mash for dreams







migiddy mike d


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you center you rear end i having a hard time with my project!QUOTE=lone star;20929497]stopped at the zone on the way home and rented the coil spring compressor. i never used one of these things, dam what i was missing. this tool is badass and makes the shit so easy.

the back didnt need it just tilted the rear end. also picked up 4 new shocks. got lucky that they are black and not some loud ass yellow or blue



[/QUOTE]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i put the trailing arms on the axle first then brought it up to the frame. then tilted it to get the banana then had to jack it up a lil to get the panhard on. get all bolts in first before tightening any. might have to tap bolts with a hammer a little.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt good job kenny!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Not sure,.never had a vintage system in front of me..


You can pull it up online and it will give you the measurements for the car, so it will give you and idea


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Put new rear brakr lines. Picked up body mount bushing and floor pan. Shld make good progress this weekend


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)

good work bro


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ready to work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

made some progress today. put hands on a few different areas of the car. started with the firewall..mocking up the sheet metal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got it welded in place and then used some seam sealer. im not really going for a molded smooth look. im just looking to delete all the stock a/c shit and make way for a cleaner vintage install. so the seam sealer kind of gives it an original look vs the molded totally smooth look. either way, im happy with it, and the whole thing took maybe 2hrs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

moved onto the floor plan...

before..



after


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had that boy bobby g knock out that center defrost vent...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did some other work too that isnt really much to show. patched up the fender and did a small patch where the roof meets the quarter panel, fixed a stress crack under the quarter window. just need to address the rear tail pan/corner light area, and thats all for metal work. then move on to sand n primer. should look 10x better once its all in primer and one color atleast. hope to have it painted by end of october.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Few weeks and paint.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

when are we starting on the 59 vert?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

forgot ese slos hydraulics go in first at the House of Hardline


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> forgot ese slos hydraulics go in first at the House of Hardline


 maybe. Maybe.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> when are we starting on the 59 vert?


cant afford


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> forgot ese slos hydraulics go in first at the House of Hardline


Two day job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put a few hours in the car yesterday and got the weather strip gutter fixed....used a doner piece..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cut the old out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mocking up the new piece


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fit real good so went ahead n welded it up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk closes like it used to bc didnt mess with the trunk latch. that job was pretty easy. also fixed up the rear quarter corner, all the metal work on the car is done now. moving on to body work. bobby g wanted the firewall to look a little nicer so he molded it up a little better on the parts that u can see once the motor is in, came out better than before.





just needs a little skim coat and its done. not really trying to get all intricate on the firewall because to me, its just a firewall, but it should be nice when done. im going to finish taking the stainless off the car tomorrow and the quarter glass and hope to have the car in primer by next sunday, weather permitting


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Making this look to easy, nice work


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lookin good


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

i tried my best :yessad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Did work today got the roof in epoxy primer

Bare metal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Wasn't too bad. Cleaned all around the front and rear glass. Got the roof to bare metal some rust inhibitor and two coats epoxy on roof. Couple small dings here n there but overall quick work dont plan on whole car epoxy but the roof had some good surface rust.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I say you quit your job for the next 15 business days n let's call this complete.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I have like 150 hrs reserved


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dang man looking good. Want to paint the 60?? lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

miguel62 said:


> Dang man looking good. Want to paint the 60?? lol


I want to paint A 60 next so bring it down u wont miss it then ill just pay u for it


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hahahaha!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

did you do the vinegar & water treatment on the bare metal? or do you really need to do that if your using etching primer?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

npazzin said:


> did you do the vinegar & water treatment on the bare metal? or do you really need to do that if your using etching primer?


i never heard of vinegar treatment. i use some stuff called GEM. u spray it on. did the firewall n floor too. and i used epoxy primer 2 part.......not self etching primer..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Did a Lil bit today only about an hr worth. The car is now completely gutted of all trim glass stainless interior. Bare bones ready to do the fool with the DA now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

lone star said:


>


I like the steering wheel....


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bro you make everything look easy!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks.taking apart is easy. Putting back together is the hard part...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn the six three. Do a build thread of the BBQ pit your working on


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Damn the six three. Do a build thread of the BBQ pit your working on


My neighbor took it. He's finishing it as his house so I can paint this car. Hard to juggle more than one project.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's when you need to learn how to multi task


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

lone star said:


> Thanks.taking apart is easy. Putting back together is the hard part...


 real spit thats why i bought a manual just for my 6~0:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

wheres that sway bar you were selling ken?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> wheres that sway bar you were selling ken?


Got a sale pending on it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> That's when you need to learn how to multi task


I'm all for diy but he fell on hard time and I wanted it done so we worked a deal. Help us both out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put in a good 10hrs today and got the whole car in primer. primer laid out nice, moving right along onto bodywork now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

da sander plus a little electric sander made quick work of the car..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just glad to have the car in a solid color , looks 5x nicer already. the goal was to have it in primer by tomorrow and we got it done today. not many shops can beat a deadline, most lag on deadlines :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


>


Told u to come thru.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Silver Surfer


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> I'm all for diy but he fell on hard time and I wanted it done so we worked a deal. Help us both out


In that sense cool


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


>


bitchass need to put it work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DIPPINIT said:


> Silver Surfer


Best car ive owned


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> bitchass need to put it work


Aint bout it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> Aint bout it


lil ngas dont wana learn trades these days, all about video games and michael jordan sneakers.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

fat motherfucker didnt want to work on summer like i told him..too hot for his ass. now he is crying cus i dont have time.. which i told hime i wouldnt have time when school started...:finger:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> fat motherfucker didnt want to work on summer like i told him..too hot for his ass. now he is crying cus i dont have time.. which i told hime i wouldnt have time when school started...:finger:


dont make me get my 9yr old to whoop your ass junior.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

started playing with bondo today...





gona go over the roof again tomorrow and then reprimer it and it should be ready for some guide coat.

slapped some mud on the firewall. going to reprimer this tomorrow too. it smoothed out pretty good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for those who care i got the smoker back. its about 90% done i just have to do some small detail work on it, thing weighs about 500lbs. i got about half in this thing for what they sell for, so im excited about that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

More bondo fun today. Got the roof all blocked n filled.in primer again.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Had some weird random dings


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Full coat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Moved onto the hood. Real easy just four dings










Spot primered that ran out of paint


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> for those who care i got the smoker back. its about 90% done i just have to do some small detail work on it, thing weighs about 500lbs. i got about half in this thing for what they sell for, so im excited about that.


Pit came out nice Mr. Rogers. You should think about doing some type of stone instead of the wood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Before I ran out coated the firewall bodywork firewall is done



























First time shaving firewall. It was pretty easy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Pit came out nice Mr. Rogers. You should think about doing some type of stone instead of the wood


I was thinking that or maybe some stainless over the wood.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> dont make me get my 9yr old to whoop your ass junior.


bigman will throwem round lilke ragdoll nextime


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I see everything's all under control over there. Don't even need mijas help.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> I was thinking that or maybe some stainless over the wood.


Stainless would be nice. A stone would make it nicer. I got a baby pit version of yours. I took some pinions and tranny gears and made feet and wheels for it. Needs to get it cleaned up and painted


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another 10 hr day but not a whole lot to show in pics. bodyworked the whole car, and reprimer the whole car. now to guide coat and start with 400 wet. the goal is to have some color next weekend and the following weekend paint the car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin cuz it took like 15 mins each side to block the lower quarter panels where as it took 2 days to block the roosters quarter panels. feeling alot better about the overall result on this car. everything is blocking down real flat and minimal filler is used through. im gona go with ppg deltron instead of shop line this time to experiment with better quality paints.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

good topic!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

found this on google. this is pretty much exactly what im after, plus skirts. coming soon


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

What's the factory color of your car?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Think its supposed to be the azure aqua. But that laurel green just kills it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cowl tag shows 912 thats silver blue.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

There was like 5 blues that year.


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

lone star said:


> trippin cuz it took like 15 mins each side to block the lower quarter panels where as it took 2 days to block the roosters quarter panels. feeling alot better about the overall result on this car. everything is blocking down real flat and minimal filler is used through. im gona go with ppg deltron instead of shop line this time to experiment with better quality paints.



Should come out nice


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

slo said:


> Think its supposed to be the azure aqua. But that laurel green just kills it.


idk, that azure aqua is real nice to.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice build!


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The hood is about ready for paint. On to wet sanding the next panel. A panel a day keep them haters away


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> The hood is about ready for paint. On to wet sanding the next panel. A panel a day keep them haters away


mash for dreams


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I got a door done today. Tomorrow I buy some paint.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Sheeit


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn this will be done in a few weeks!! :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> Damn this will be done in a few weeks!! :nicoderm:


yep. bought the paint today. ppg deltron should have some color this weekend, but not the whole car


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Looking good Kenny :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

This one is coming together fast.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

lone star said:


> found this on google. this is pretty much exactly what im after, plus skirts. coming soon



Sick Bruh!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lil bump in road. Need so e spot primer. I thought I was done w primer. But it is what it is...

Tilt column showed up today too


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what you mean by spot primer?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Just bodywork that pops up when you guide coat. That's why I say. Once you finish blocking it, do it two more times.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats the famous last words. when u think you are done blocking, gone head n block it 2 more times...got alot done today and another deadline goal met just as planned.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this showed up yesterday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the whole car in 600, but im going to go ahead and re-guide coat it again and block it 1 more time. really want to see how good i can get it. woke up this morning and went to pick up the paint. went with ppg product, laurel green.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

spent all day sanding and the last of the filler. and spot primer the car nothing really worth showing 

wanted to see some color so rounded up some small stuff..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had the column hanging didnt trust the string so i had a back up plan..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on the rooster 62 i used a ppg shop line base which was good, did the job. this time i wanted to experiment with a better quality product so i went with a deltron line base, and i could see the difference right away. got the small stuff based and cleared. on track to paint the car next weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we used the underside of the hood as basically a test panel. we prob spent about 20-30 mins preping this part. im not really trippin on it bc its the underside of the hood of a stock car with stock motor, im going to buy the underhood mats for it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hard to capture the color in pics. its more metallic than i thought it would be but i like the color.





thats all for now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks great


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

lone star said:


> on the rooster 62 i used a ppg shop line base which was good, did the job. this time i wanted to experiment with a better quality product so i went with a deltron line base, and i could see the difference right away. got the small stuff based and cleared. on track to paint the car next weekend, weather permitting.


Nice color


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks. I was pretty set on green matching interior kit but the idea of saddle interior kit w green dash came up......any thoughts or pictures of laurel green cars w saddle guts


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn Lone star you make these builds look easy nice car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

87 Regal said:


> Damn Lone star you make these builds look easy nice car


Thanks I wouldn't say its easy but its all just nuts bolts and steel. There was a lot of sanding blocking and stuff that went on before pics. Wet sanding sucks and I'm about to do it again today


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> on the rooster 62 i used a ppg shop line base which was good, did the job. this time i wanted to experiment with a better quality product so i went with a deltron line base, and i could see the difference right away. got the small stuff based and cleared. on track to paint the car next weekend, weather permitting.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work so far. Sick with the all green guts. Are you going green with the top as well or going to two tone it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Car is gona be all green...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more sanding, this shit is never ending, but i think i just about wrapped up the shell today...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got it all in 600 grit. the paint says it covers 400 grit with 2 coats...so 600 grit should come out nice afterwards i rolled it outside and hosed it off to get an idea of how the body is...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats all for today. tomorrow evening i get the fenders in 600, and start wrapping things up. im going to order a new steering wheel tomorrow, current one is repairable, but its pretty beat up. a new repop just scuff and shoot .


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Quick work you should go work at bodysho .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I have to pass


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Car is gona be all green...


:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> I have to pass


 I say you do just quick paintjobs for all the lay it low homies for the low low price of 900 bucks out the door.... takes you no time.

you will be rich!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Today I finishes up the fenders and got the pos on the lift. All body bolts came off like butter except one, naturally. Kicked my ass but I won I had to cut an access hole in the box brace to get a wrench on it. But its ready to lift off now.


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks good bro cant beleve how fast ur going


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Love it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chaddubbs86 said:


> Looks good bro cant beleve how fast ur going
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks man hope to go full speed once i see some color im about 5g away most of that is interior kit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

drasticbean said:


> Love it


Sup bean. Backyard boogie trey


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got a cpl hours in today. Gave the car another once over and got the body seperated. I wanted to get it separate then just rest it on roller. Then paint. Then swap chassis. I didn't want to risk wrestling w shit after paint. I way over thought it BC separating it took about ten mins and went easy. Also fixed driver door w a OEM hinge and a new pin and bushin . Both doors now close nice n tight and line up great. Really feeling this car way more than the rooster. On track to paint it Saturday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I'm not really trippin on the belly I'm going to pressure wash it and scrap the heavy stuff and then reundercoat it so its uniform atleast/


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

good choice in color my painter just did this 62 for me in laurel green


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got it washed up and cleaned up the shop. forecast for saturday sounds promising. so, time to do work.








[/URL]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pressure washed all the cracks n hard to reach areas but i went ahead and taped some paper over floor pans n trunk pan just incase to keep dirty n dust down, probably over kill but it only took 5 mins


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wish I had your garage. No such thing as overkill when doing prep work! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn Right. QC before hand. And prep again wet the floor n wax n grease.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Rinse and repeat! Lol, but seriously


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dang maybe you can paint the 60 for me after! No?? LOL looking good man!


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

project looks good bro. i need a fuckin garage like that. thats a bad ass shop.


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Is the town car gone ???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No i still have it


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice progress man


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

What a day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first of the day wasnt feel too hot. had too much fun at the county cook off last night, went down fasho. have to mention the boys at last minute customs again. customer service is unmatched. i ordered a new repop steering wheel, came down to the wire and they hand delivered it so it would get sprayed today. thanks to slo for showing me some things. results are in and the ppg deltron base covered great in 2 coats. layed out nice and flat. the clear gave a little struggle but cant expect to roll out it of a paint booth when u dont have a paint booth. had some runs but all that will be addressed when it comes time to cut and buff. got goot coverages and laid down about 3 coats of clear so theres plenty to knock off. other than that, everything went smooth.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i turned the house upside down looking for this. this is i assume from a dealership, its cast, and goes on the trunk. crenshaw finest sent me this years ago, im finally going to use it. needs rechrome but i think its cool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

repop steering wheel is pretty dam nice and for the price, it beats spending a whole day repairing the old one. it has big cracks n chunks missing. my fatass broke the stool so, it works great to paint steering wheels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

random base coat pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

draped a ceiling out of that plastic sheeting. for the 15 min of work that took, it makes a huge difference. the sheet is covered in overspary and clear overspray. all that would have landed on the car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

random basecoat pics







[URL=http://s84.photobucket.com/user/lonestar64/media/IMG_20141018_125856_zps96df70aa.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jacked up the sheel and set it on fence posts to get the body mount brackets good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some random clear pics. didnt really take a whole lot of those, was ready to get the hell out the shop. that clear puts out some fumes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMO the most questionable area. some faint tiger strip on the hood. the gun was acting kind of funny, spraying out more on the bottom of the fan than the top. had to take it apart and clean it during the job. personally i can live with it, but worse case is, if i grow unhappy about it, repaint a hood, which really isnt shit after i done all this work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its now dry to the touch, really kind of hard to capture the gloss with this color base, its nothing like the rooster (black) which im glad bc its more forgiving on the buff job.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the hood again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

[/URL]











thats what the ceiling caught.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

overall, im not claimin to be no pro painter and dam sure dont want to do it for a living... and this aint the riddler award, but for what i got in the paint, dont think i could have gotten that at a paint shop plus dealing with bullshit time wasting paint shops...so...im happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Wouldn't have been done in 10 working days at no paint shop in this planet that's for sure!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Lookin good Kenny :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Sometimes the roof beams or ceiling in a garage can make you see some stripes on tops. Yeah I usually sleep like a rock after clear fumes and I wear my mask even when I'm mixing.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Royalty said:


> Sometimes the roof beams or ceiling in a garage can make you see some stripes on tops. Yeah I usually sleep like a rock after clear fumes and I wear my mask even when I'm mixing.


 thats what i said, respirator n all n still was high than mof all the way home...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats base didnt get get much on the clear coat..


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Holy shit batman


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

slo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wired61 said:


> Lookin good Kenny :thumbsup:


Thanks havent seen u on here in a while...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Royalty said:


> Sometimes the roof beams or ceiling in a garage can make you see some stripes on tops. Yeah I usually sleep like a rock after clear fumes and I wear my mask even when I'm mixing.


Could be. Its very faint im going to roll it outside today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


>


Spy video.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lone star said:


> Thanks havent seen u on here in a while...


yeah..every since it changed to the new style here..I just lost touch with it...then facebook lowrider page thing started..and alot of people from here went there..lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wired61 said:


> yeah..every since it changed to the new style here..I just lost touch with it...then facebook lowrider page thing started..and alot of people from here went there..lol


I had fb but started blocking ppl who post every detail of life then i eventually had like 4 friends left so i just cancelled it.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

^ every detail! Mofos do that shit all the time


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I know what u mean!!! Keep up the good work on the build!! Ill be peepin in


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

what is the price tag to get a 64 ht sports coupe to this point? pm me


lone star said:


> IMO the most questionable area. some faint tiger strip on the hood. the gun was acting kind of funny, spraying out more on the bottom of the fan than the top. had to take it apart and clean it during the job. personally i can live with it, but worse case is, if i grow unhappy about it, repaint a hood, which really isnt shit after i done all this work.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> i turned the house upside down looking for this. this is i assume from a dealership, its cast, and goes on the trunk. crenshaw finest sent me this years ago, im finally going to use it. needs rechrome but i think its cool


There is a Lone Star Chevy dealership on 290 and Eldridge. You can roll by there and get the matching license plate trim ring to match


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Good lookin coca. I was lookin bc i thought i lost it. Its by fineline alberto, ima see about plate frames


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Good lookin coca. I was lookin bc i thought i lost it. Its by fineline alberto, ima see about plate frames


Yep down the street from his house.


----------



## siken559 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice love the 63


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Not really a lot of action. The clear is cured pretty good/ I got a weeks worth of wet sanding ahead of me. I plan to swap chassis and buff it by end of this weekend


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Moving along fast ! Great build


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

Build and paint job looks good bud. Just a little tip when painting metallic. On your last coat of base turn the air pressure down, pull back further and dust the material on. This will help cover evenly and avoid the stripes that occurred on your hood. We that paint have all made this slight error before.. Other than that, your picking up the trade pretty nice..


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

KERTWOOD said:


> Build and paint job looks good bud. Just a little tip when painting metallic. On your last coat of base turn the air pressure down, pull back further and dust the material on. This will help cover evenly and avoid the stripes that occurred on your hood. We that paint have all made this slight error before.. Other than that, your picking up the trade pretty nice..


I learned this a while back the hard way...Good tip> Looking good in here!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

KERTWOOD said:


> Build and paint job looks good bud. Just a little tip when painting metallic. On your last coat of base turn the air pressure down, pull back further and dust the material on. This will help cover evenly and avoid the stripes that occurred on your hood. We that paint have all made this slight error before.. Other than that, your picking up the trade pretty nice..


True. As dirty as the paint gun was could hardly get to preform as should. Also would only shoot evenly on higher than desired psi.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm loving this build


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

KERTWOOD said:


> Build and paint job looks good bud. Just a little tip when painting metallic. On your last coat of base turn the air pressure down, pull back further and dust the material on. This will help cover evenly and avoid the stripes that occurred on your hood. We that paint have all made this slight error before.. Other than that, your picking up the trade pretty nice..


Makes perfect sense. Good lookin out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cpl hours today/ put some work in on the roof


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Its not super glass perfect but I think its presentable


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking really nice man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea that bitch set. Swap rollers n get the buff on.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Went with a green interior kit. All down hill from here.


----------



## Chevy2Lacs (May 13, 2014)

Clean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

made some good progress today. i swapped over the rollers, it went stupid easy this time. the rooster was a little more tricky with the wrapped frame. this car just fell onto the frame it was almost too easy. took more time moving shit around  and then i wet sanded the trunk down with 1000 grit. got these next 3 days off so should make some good progress on this bucket.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

before paint i loosened up all the body bolts so it was just sitting on the roller. so it just lifted right up



rolled it right on outside


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had this on stand by, all rebuilt and new


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job Kenny 
You make it look so easy homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

while it was on the lift i went ahead and pressure washed it underneatch. wasnt tryin to get too fancy with it since its a stock car but i bought a few cans of the undercoating from eastwood to match what was already on the car. didnt get any pics of that it started getting dark. atleast its all one color and more uniform now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

getting ready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

set it right on down



like i said i was trippin on how easy that was. i just got all the body bolts started before tightening any of them. no shims or nothing needed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slapped the chrome daytons on it for a picture 





probably spend the whole weekend cut n buff the car and start putting some trim on n stuff. few weeks til interior is here, and about a week or so til the bumpers come back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> Great job Kenny
> You make it look so easy homie.


thanks. like 3 or 4 pics = 8-12hrs of work lol


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

As always very nice


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking good!! Who did you go with on interior???


----------



## Talkn (Aug 5, 2003)

Very nice work bro...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

miguel62 said:


> Looking good!! Who did you go with on interior???


thanks fellas about to get crackin on it today for a good 12hrs.

i let Last minute customs handle the ordering of the all my stuff, i just give them a list of what i need and 90% of the time they have it in stock. for interior i want to say ciadellas but not 100% sure. ive heard them mention that before.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> slapped the chrome daytons on it for a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like them daytons need a little cleaning


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Man what a day


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

lone star said:


> set it right on down
> 
> 
> 
> like i said i was trippin on how easy that was. i just got all the body bolts started before tightening any of them. no shims or nothing needed.


Looks purdy good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alright so after buffing the roof, it revealed that i missed some dings when bodyworking, i dont know how the roof got so many dings, but it wasnt terrible but they were definately there, so...we had to redo the roof.....since we are doing that, we might as well redo the hood. the hood came out nice, no more stripes, but the roof on the other hand, everything that could have went wrong, went wrong. for 1, got 1 pint of paint, that wasnt enough. there was 3 chemical reactions, how. i dont know. its the same material being sprayed over it, and it was only in certain spots not the whole roof, what should have taken 2 hours ended up going way into the night. we were able to get rid of the reactions, and the dings. and it looked great, then yesterday i roll it out and in the sun theres some bloches....also...it seem like soon as we sprayed clear all the bugs in rosharon decided to come for a taste so there is some bugs in the clear. also the gun was fucking up, im about ready to throw it away, it splattered out some base, that is also noticeable in the sun,,,so.....looks like the roof is going to get sprayed a third time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yesterday i got the whole shell in 1000 grit, its blocking out real nice and should look great when buffed , heres a sample


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kind of heavy to push in the shop alone, so i had to make it happen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a shame on the roof because the clear laid out real nice too, :thumbsdown:





this is where its at now.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Great progress, love the color!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Man I should just give you my car an call it quits! Make shit loom easy like building a model car


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Say homie.....you set out to learn how to do it and you did it. Awready


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Loving it! Whatever it takes attitude!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks fellas. Its not easy but remember these few pics equal days of work like this weekend alone I've put about 35 hrs in 3 days. I snapped a pic of the repainted hood no more stripes if they are u gotta really look hard for them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

texasgold said:


> Say homie.....you set out to learn how to do it and you did it. Awready


Learning alot. Most important thing ive learn is that this shit is alot of work lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Well no turning back now. Went ahead and reprimer the roof. Wanted to get a solid start BC I only want to paint this roof one more time. Just have to block it a Lil and scheduled to spray it next weekend. Also started playing w the polishers to see how far to go on wetsanding. Gonna go over the whole car with 2000 grit real lightly and its ready


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fk that car


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:inout::nicoderm:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Picked up paint n clear today, respray top saturday


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

Thats a nice ride man. I like when the classics are done in the original look. Thats how i plan on doing mine. Inspiration right here man.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Beautiful paint job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thx folks got this bucket in primer wet sand 600 ready for Saturday


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hell Yea!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Today made out to be a good day. Sold the other low went to the bank. And third times a charm on this roof. No strips no reactions or dings. 3 coats clear got it wet. Cpl runs but that ain't shit to fix


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This is how I left it tonight to sit I'll untape tomorrow


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

lone star said:


> Today made out to be a good day. Sold the other low went to the bank. And third times a charm on this roof. No strips no reactions or dings. 3 coats clear got it wet. Cpl runs but that ain't shit to fix


Looks wet. Good job main


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Damn it man. Cool that you take the pics as you go. I never remember pics when I did stuff lol. Looks good!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Got that WET WET!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

187_Regal said:


> Damn it man. Cool that you take the pics as you go. I never remember pics when I did stuff lol. Looks good!


whats up stranger....oh and the gbody STILL wins..:h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well ESG said it best if it aint one thing its a mother fuckin nother, fuck this car. :banghead:

on a side note i ordered HEI ignition for it and some sound deadener/heat resistant type stuff to do the floor and firewall.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

lone star said:


> This is how I left it tonight to sit I'll untape tomorrow


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great man, sold the Lincoln ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

johner956 said:


> Looks great man, sold the Lincoln ?


Yeah it went to austin area. I kept my triple golds though.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bad ass bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So today I got my second wind on the car. Sunday morning kind of lost faith. When I sprayed the roof I ran the clear is some spots. And when I taped it. I missed a spot so the clear run seeped thru the tape under the plastic and onto quarter panel. Rookie mistake I'll admit so sunday shen I untaped the roof it was all good til I discovered the glob of clear on quarter. I went to rub it off. It was jelly like. If halfway bonded. It lifted clear and base and left a nasty eye sore


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Really sucked because I'm ready to see it done. Can't take credit for the repair but I learned a ton tonight. Blended it back good as new.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Spots gone and since had paint mixed might as well spray AC vents


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got a 4 day weekend coming. I want it buffed out with moldings on it. Getting there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: great job man..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh yeeea moving along.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice :drama:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks fellas. This evening I got the whole roof in 1000 grit. Tomorrow its 1500. Its flattening real good and hardly any trash. I did run the shit out of tge sides but it better than dry spray I guess. I use this trick I was shown maybe it help others eliminate runs...


Make sure clear is good and cured. I smear light weight evercoat glaze over the runs.









Start wet sanding the filler with about 400 wet til its gone.









When it's gone I go over real light 800 then 1000 and higher...but runs are gone..









Its a lil elbow grease but works....

Roof in 1000


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah thats gonna be tight when u all done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks. Fenders ready for buff. Shld be all buffed out by monday


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice trick with the spot putty


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lone star said:


> whats up stranger....oh and the gbody STILL wins..:h5:


Lol no way brother. Rag six oh son. Gbody is garbage lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

snapped this one last nigh for no real reason


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

woke up this morning and hit the trunk with a little more elbow grease and then started buffing, coming out pretty good. not no museum type finish, but its not bad for a garage paint job.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it was worth repainting the roof. feel alot better about it. got rid of all the dings 





hit it first with a cuttin compound then some 3M finesse it, then by hand with some old school butter wax


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pushed it outside to catch it in the sun. and it looks presentable..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hit the skirts real quick with some 2000, then buffed them and dressed them with new scuffs and weatherstrip...



slapped one on


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put the quarter and door moldings on, and that was about it for today..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that fence behind me really photobombs my pictures. going to buff out the drivers side tomorrow and do the same. then its onto the dash, and steering column. then i want to get it running, then hang front clip. and then glass work. aiming for end of the year .


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

End of the month more like it, ***** slow down


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Coming out nice. Doing a good job over there.

Looks like you need to put him to work SLO


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Coming out nice. Doing a good job over there.
> 
> Looks like you need to put him to work SLO


oh he on it from what i hear.....parts going on left n right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well today turned out to be a pretty good day. i got the driver side buffed out, trim on and other stuff, good progress.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think the driver side door is the best part of the car, pretty proud of this.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the pictures make shit look pretty good, i guess im my worst critic bc i know every inch of this cars body..





overall, being a garage paint job, id say its an improvement from my last paint job. next one will be done in a booth with a better gun to make the most of the results.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back to the passenger side, put the door handle back on and a new lock. 



same for the drivers side,.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

driver side , molding, skirt and polished up an old gas door gaurd..







also put new door weather strip on, debating on running knuckle gaurds or not. i have some, but they dont fall into place like i would like them..and i don know about putting a drill bit anywhere close to this car after all the work ive done.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres where i left off tonight. 



tomorrow ill put the dash cluster, glove box and mess with steering column.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking fly


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Car looks good


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

LURCH63 said:


> Car looks good


Do you have dual rear antennas on yours?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MinieMe209 said:


> Do you have dual rear antennas on yours?


yeah


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

LURCH63 said:


> yeah


You got it like that or you added them on?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MinieMe209 said:


> You got it like that or you added them on?


got it like that. Probably been that way since new


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work, guessing you preparing yourself for a rag build next!:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks. yeah thats the plan. i really like 63 convertibles.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking hella good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> the pictures make shit look pretty good, i guess im my worst critic bc i know every inch of this cars body..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat wet wet, from.... da dungeon, its ya boy Tennnn... all kandy dot com ya heard....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> heres where i left off tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow ill put the dash cluster, glove box and mess with steering column.


looking good, nice and straight cuzzo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks tone. Yes the body lines are great. Doors dont sag. Shut solid. Even w new rubbers. Was building to sell but im starting to like it


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Straight OG!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tight tight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its christmas in november over here. saw the boys at LMC again and picked up my order. seat covers are in. and its a pretty good match on the paint, did a ciadella kit and the quality is impressive. nice and solid, heavy , should be nice





light green headliner and sun visors


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

picked these up off a member on here, they showed up today. horse shoes, eye brow uppp and lower



picked up my triple chrome original bumpers today too. very impressive quality,




heap up junk taking up real estate in the living room. also got hood lip, window frame channels, hood/trunk badges, quarter badges. pretty much the only thing left to buy new on the car is the cove molding, i might clean up my current one, well see. full speed ahead now on the down hill slope


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

looks like eazy-e's 64





























good work kenwood


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was just gonna say... this is gonna be a clean ass sixfo


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Loving the interior!!! Soo... I know this is a stock build but.. Them triple golds though!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

johner956 said:


> Loving the interior!!! Soo... I know this is a stock build but.. Them triple golds though!!


lol them triple golds are chilling in the house. 

today i slapped on new door mirror, quarter badges and trunk emblem its too dam cold to be out there fuckin around. its like 50 :biggrin:


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

This is real nice work bro:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

50?? Fool you trippin! Looking good though!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dope


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

miguel62 said:


> 50?? Fool you trippin! Looking good though!


went and bought this badboy...heats up the whole dam shop . not bad for $140 bucks. money well spent.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

spent last 2 day nights cleaned up all the glass in between beers . heres what i came up with. not no super show riddler type shit, but more than presentable.

lower door frames shot.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cleaned all the OG green tinted glass, chrome polished the frames and replaced the lower frames with repops, not bad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

vent frames were kinda tricky. couldnt really justify 300 to rechrome , so i picked up a decent frame from LMC, minor pitting but cleaned up nice, did all new weatherstrip and felt channel on these. 



[URL=http://s84.photobucket.com/user/lonestar64/media/CAM02018_zps354028fd.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

quarter window was the same, couldnt really justfiy rechroming some pot metal that doesnt even show once installed, so i cleaned up what i had, had to replace a glass, polished them out and good enuff







heres whats left out of the parts pile


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

then i moved onto the door/belt line stainless. i wish i took more before pics bc these things were beat. overspray all over, felt like some 180 sand paper....cleaned up pretty good..




[URL=http://s84.photobucket.com/user/lonestar64/media/CAM02030_zps12168f71.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they had some dings that i leveled out a little bit. again not no turntable type shit, but , looks good from here







didnt take pic but got all new rubber for the stainless trim. the car will have all new rubber all around.

may install glass tomorrow. nothing really stopping me from doing that and polishing out roof rail and drip rail and install..so thats tomorrows plan.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

maynee , like a puzzle now.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Been putting glass back in. So far no incidents to report. Little bit of tight fitting because of new weatherstrip but it will break in. Quarter glass is a BITCH solo but I think I found a Lil secret works good

Did passenger yesterday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I did driver trim vent door and qtr today took about 2 hrs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gonna finish up passenger qtr. Then prob do back bumper n finish up the tail end and rear window


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

More exciting glass work today. Funny because this time last year I think it was on thanksgiving I spent like 8 hour wrestlin quarter windows. Today it took me less than 5 min to pop it in. Live and learn.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dope


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

didn't know you was back at im in southpark lonestar trying link up with ya im text you tomorrow i have a number for you.


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet ride homie you do good work gotta love them treys! Like you shop setup getting ready to put a lift in mine how u like yours?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bludeuce said:


> Sweet ride homie you do good work gotta love them treys! Like you shop setup getting ready to put a lift in mine how u like yours?


paid around 2gees for it, u cant even lift a car with that incl batteries n stuff...so....that being said, its some of the best money ive spend. i use it for everything from change oil rotate tires, body off frame, hang shit to paint, brakes, fuel filters.....everything.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today i decided to fab up my own alternator bracket. the original bracket wasnt playing well with the powersteering pump. its not the PS pump its the aftermarket brackets/bolts that came with the cpp kit, so i had 2 choices. ditch the stock ram horns and go with headers and adjustable bracket, plus rework exhaust....or figure something out, im cheap, so i make my own bracket to work with he ram horns and stock exhaust....





now the belt clears everything real good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

while welding the seat decided to catch on fire..

a before of the seat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

moved onto the ac vents and dash bezel. took it all apart and cleaned the lense..



new felts for ac vents.








they were very brittle when removing them and some parts cracked, but still useable...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Making some nice progress


----------



## Gawtti (Mar 27, 2014)

comin along well


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

Cars looking good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Been doing small stuff. Added passenger mirror. Popped on drip rail molding that was fun. Didn't damage any paint. Picked up a radio for it. New cove moldings shld be here tomorrow. I bought upper n lower trunk moldings. Have everything to finish just waiting on dash pad. Can't do anything until that's back in.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Made good progress yesterday. Got back window w trim, rear bumper n cove moldings


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

On to the dash next


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Slapped on lenses


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Put this to use. I think its a cool touch. 










Woud like to rechrom but its cool for now. I need horse shoe molding clips and tail end is done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Moved on to floor.I bought some shit calls GMAT. Its made by dynamat I assume bc it came w tape says dynamat. Anyways I bought it to help w keep firewall heat out. Said self adhesive. Yeah right I used some dap cement. And tape. Ready for carpet. Duno how good it will work it was 80 bux shipped, whatever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

WTF!!! i put the back window in? smh i guess you dont need me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Work been done fool. This car be driving up n down nolan ryan expressway by new years. Come thru for hood assembly though,


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> WTF!!! i put the back window in? smh i guess you dont need me


 yeah nikka could of used yo small ass hands in some spots, get with it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did some work today. clips came in. so i finished up the back end. license plate and all.





i wish i had a picture when the driver side cove corner was missing and not even there, taht would be a good before and after...the whole corner was replaced


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i picked up the dash pad last night, went with a dark kind of forest green color with a little bit of a grain on it....im gona be taking he seats this weekend.








also had the back seat fillers wrapped too. i can do some vynil work but these dash pads have some weird contours so for the price, i just had it done, no seams or wrinkles they did a good job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

popped it on...fit like a glove.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

been wating on the dash pad for a while. once i got it somewhere it only took a cpl days. next time im gona have it done already. once that was in, can move fwd with the cluster, column, steerling wheel, windhsield trim, etc.

onto the dash...got new fascia, some bezels, a new ignition switch, glove box liner , ac felts, new pedal pads too. 





i also got one of them factory looking radios that have RCA jacks and aux port...but looks stock, and some kickpanels for some speakers. that will probably be after the car is running.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work. I like the aftermarket radios with the upgrades. I picked up as og radio and rewired it to a motorcycle radio kit with a 6x9. So the sound comes from the stock radio with the ability to use the controls from the radio. Og radio for mine was a little more then what I was wanting to spend


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

nice tre maybe I should just send you the 61 to build for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice work. I like the aftermarket radios with the upgrades. I picked up as og radio and rewired it to a motorcycle radio kit with a 6x9. So the sound comes from the stock radio with the ability to use the controls from the radio. Og radio for mine was a little more then what I was wanting to spend


Sounds fancy...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

edelmiro13 said:


> nice tre maybe I should just send you the 61 to build for me


Lets do it....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Tonight I put the tilt column on. This went easier than I thought once I figured it out. Used a dd shaft 2 u joints and easy money. Just gotta wire it up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I also ran the speedo cable thru the floor instead of the dash to keep firewall less cluttered


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> Lets do it....


:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Sounds fancy...


Naw just a lot of gutting, fit ment, and wiring


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

lone star said:


> Tonight I put the tilt column on. This went easier than I thought once I figured it out. Used a dd shaft 2 u joints and easy money. Just gotta wire it up


Man this car is coming out nice.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks i ordered. 1 wire alt, elec choke for this bucket


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

lone star said:


> Put this to use. I think its a cool touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

DIY at its best, quality build man:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks fellas. Today dropped off seats shld be ready early in the week. My woman helped me w windshield install. Had a hang up on a molding. But shld be all done in a few days.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Last night I put the radio in. The dash is done. Just have to clean up wiring and trouble shoot when it comes time I'm sure it will need a Lil more work. Plus wiring speakers etc.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Before. W my favorite wd40 I use the shit for everything


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

New clips


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Not sure if I'm gonna attempted headliner or pay someone. But I figured now was the time for new tack strip. I've read of ppl using old v belts. So I tried it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Set glass in...used the string method. I've gotten pretty good at doing this. Fucking took it back out and reinstalled again. The upper molding wasn't acting right spent 5 he's on it. Took glass out and reduced number of clips and still wouldn't work. I think its warped. So installed windshield twice today. Going to get another molding and hopefully falls in place like it should 





















Either way looks much better w atlest glass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

And that's it for today. Need to figure out a shift linkage. Finish stainless install. Plug in some wiring.put exhaust back on and I'm ready to see if its gonna fire up


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks great gonna be a badass trey!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

Cars coming out nice bro.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Decided to fire up the buffer. These pieces had gunk, over spray and one had a ding. I fixed the ding and then used a 4 step process on buff job and here's results.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Tapped from back side to make it flat or a slight high spot Sand w 80 180 220 320 400 800 1000 then black compound on emery wheel then gray then green then white on loose wheel and dent is gone and mirror finish is left


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This was sanded


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

After buff. This was about 45 mins of work on a mediocre buffer. And 2 beers....









No more ding. It was about size of bb

























I didn't go this extensive on other trim I just wanted to see how good I can get, for next build. I'm not a pro but for self taught and a 60 dollar buffer,


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks damn good!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

What u use to strip the factory clear coat?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Its a stainless piece, not anodized aluminum


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Oic


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking dope.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ha thats tight


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Ha thats tight


That actually a pic from today. I was out that way and thought I would get a pic for you. I also hit up al bundy but he didn't pick up so rolled to the house


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i usually see al about 2 times a year, its far as shit to go out that way, and if it during the week, traffic is ridiculous


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> i usually see al about 2 times a year, its far as shit to go out that way, and if it during the week, traffic is ridiculous


I'm out his way every weekend but never catch up with him when I'm out that way. Don't care for popups I figure he'll answer his phone one day I'm out rollin by


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Let's not get behind here now. Let's see how the seats done turn up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

He said monday or tuesday...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

lone star said:


> Tapped from back side to make it flat or a slight high spot Sand w 80 180 220 320 400 800 1000 then black compound on emery wheel then gray then green then white on loose wheel and dent is gone and mirror finish is left


Are you using a separate wheel for every compound? :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> Are you using a separate wheel for every compound? :nicoderm:


Yes never mix compounds


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOOKING FIRME !!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> He said monday or tuesday...


 MC will hook it up tho im sure.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

lone star said:


> Yes never mix compounds


Are you using the same type of wheel for the black grey and green compounds? :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> Are you using the same type of wheel for the black grey and green compounds? :nicoderm:


No black uses a rougher wheel.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today turned out to be pretty promising. i picked up my seats and rear arm rests. came out pretty good. a couple little wrinkles but im not trippin on it for the price i paid u cant even buy rear seat foam. gona stick with this interior man, decent work and a great price :thumbsup:

loaded up






went ahead and had them assemble the power seat switch so i dont have to mess with it, im going to take the trims off and polish them out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

threw these in and the price didnt even change. new ash trays


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back seat





heres a before of the front seat...





im too familiar with upholstery prices, what do ppl usually charge to refoam and install seat covers??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah Id say It came out fairly well, I wouldn't even want to do it myself for near that cost.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finished up the windshield install tonight. new rubber , new glass polished trim and put hte cowl on with hood to cowl rubber new





got the wipers working too


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice bro!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks mane


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Seats look great! Front windshield is a bitch, nice work.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Center gold pics in 3...2..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

johner956 said:


> Center gold pics in 3...2..


:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

johner956 said:


> Seats look great! Front windshield is a bitch, nice work.


thanks. was actually pretty easy if u take your time and have everything laid out and ready.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

johner956 said:


> Center gold pics in 3...2..


actually i sold all my shit. Gone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i had been looking at monte carlo ss to toy with, so i got one and its been fun for a week or 2. runs real strong/ cold ac. and i slapped some irocs on it. its fun to drive..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so i slapped some irocs on it..







got more in the works for this.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back to the 63...............been just taking it easy on it, today i got wild hair and did some work...........had good intentions on starting the car today, but i have the wrong wiring harness...but i did get the rad support, radiation and other shit bolted on...

fresh pcoat been wrapped up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

once i realized the harness was wrong it was kind of a bummer. so i moved on to the door panels n shit..







im lacking a couple door arm rest screws...i had to get all the shit out of the living room for christmas coming up so i threw it in the car. the back seat and rear arm rests are just in place...i did get the rear side panels install with window cranks and windlace


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

after i took extra time to install door panels i realized i forgot the fucking staninless trim on them so i popped on off and i noticed the panel didnt have the holes pre-drilled for the trim. and i wasnt about to take a drill bit to a brand new panel. so i skipped the door panel stainless trim. i dont think it looks that bad without...

i moved the front bumper out to the shop to get ready to assemble...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

then i drug the front seat out there....i bought power seat assembly a while back so i took it out. i tested it when i got it, but i wanted to bolt it up to the seat to re-test it. everything works great.





now that i got it all working and got the seat transmission mounted. im going to take the tracks off, clean, paint and grease everything , take seat trim off and polish .........then its ready to install


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this week i plan to....get the car cranking..........install gas tank...install exhaust .......get the car running...fenders, hood wheel wells...get all the dash lights working, wire up the radio....install carpet, seats, package tray, thats my goal for this week. ...........still need tranny shift linkage before i can drive anywhere but its geting there.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Tight tight..can have all the hydraulics stuff for my sixfo?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

That trans link can go to fucking hell I tell you.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of good stuff in here!! Im bout ready to start re-assembly and these pics will help tremendously!! :nicoderm:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

lone star said:


> actually i sold all my shit. Gone]


:loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good stuff in here


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn Kenny! U been busy as hell pimp! Just went thru all ur build and as usual, u r doing a great job! Can't wait to c it done


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Gaw damn assembly line over there.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Pfftt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hope that front end on n good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah not yet. havent really touched the car all week. the wiring harness hasnt showed up yet, hopefully early next week im pretty much harness. gas tank install and exhaust away from starting the car. im going to re-use the exhaust, since its already bent and came off the car. just going to wire wheel it down and clean it up since its been sitting outside for about 6 months...

i did manage to do something about the tranny linkage. i have searched high and low for this linkage with no luck. been on ebay for weeks. been asking others. nothing. lokar says u cant use their kits on powerglide for some reason?? so it came to me one night, just make one out of steel tubing, so i started playing around with it and i bent one that works pretty good. wont know for sure until it comes time to start the car but i think i got it right?? we'll see. if not i can always bend another it really wasnt that hard..











the trick to the linkage is it needs to have slack. i assume the original design had slack with springs and pins when i try to tighten down on everything it seems to bind up. so i left it with a little slack and rigged it where it cant slide off...and i took a video since i cant be under the car and shift it at the same time..

its not correct or museum type of shit but at this point i dont give a dam as long as it works.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Venom62 said:


> Damn Kenny! U been busy as hell pimp! Just went thru all ur build and as usual, u r doing a great job! Can't wait to c it done


yeah man just been doin my thing. im gettin tired. i think this 63 is gona have to hold me over for a couple years. between this and the monte ss. i have enuff to keep me busy.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

The kit from CPP sucks even for a th350! So I think you did the right thing making your own


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on the rooster i used a lokar kit for the th350 and it worked ok. but this powerglide has a funky lever system and weird angles.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I have some power glide linkage off a 64, I'll look. Can't remember if I still have it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got a second wind today and did about 2 hours on the car. My tranny coolant lines showed up. These actually fit pretty good I thought they would be crap but fit good then I finished up door panels.




























I just used some Velcro along the bottoms I didn't want to drill screws thru some 400 dollar door panels or however much they were


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Them hos do look fresh.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:fool2:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Well one step fwd two step back today. Harness showed up and I got the car to crank over with no gaa tank. Neutral safety needed a Lil adjustment. But now the dam lever for the shifter is stripped inside the casing it seemed a Lil sketchy when I made the linkage but now its toast.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Pretty damn impressive build Lone Star. I'd love to move out of the city, and buy a place where I can afford, and have the room for a garage.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Acres are going for twenty five thee out here on the farm...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:/


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

looking good Kenwood!


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

looking good!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks fellas tonight was a better night. I actually stopped at a tranny shop for advice only for them to look at me stupid when I said powerglide and 63. So I came home and fixed the shit myself. The problem was the little bolt that holes the clamp on the inner workings of shift lever was loose and floating in the drain pan. Put that back on and we are back in business. Was really easy and I'm glad it's fixed here's the culprit










Here's where it goes..









So I'm on track to maybe get the car running this weekend. I have some bugs to work out on wiring. I have no instrument cluster lights. I put all new bulbs n have none working. I do have dash flashers hazards generator oil and temp lights on the dash though...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

come on now fire up that jet engine and get to it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got the dash lights working that was fun. New trunk harness showed up today too so all tail lights work now. Getting closer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Before...the lights worked but it was quite a tangld and spliced mess...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

After...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

clean build Lone star


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Today I wrestled this rageddy ass gas tank on. Fresh pcoat been wrapped up new sending. Good geound and got power at tank so no reason gauge shouldn't work. Started on motor I got gas at carb but no crank yet. Ran out of propane and it got cold so I retired.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Gangsta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Well turns out the plug wires were off one step all the way around. The diagram I went off of was fucking WRONG. I swapped out all the plugs and car cranked right up. Runs good. Leaks from 2 freeze plugs. Don't know why it didn't leak before! Bled brakes and hung exhaust and now the tranny won't engage into park I'm about done w the powerglide probably yank it next weekend and throw it in the trash.


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

lone star said:


> Well turns out the plug wires were off one step all the way around. The diagram I went off of was fucking WRONG. I swapped out all the plugs and car cranked right up. Runs good. Leaks from 2 freeze plugs. Don't know why it didn't leak before! Bled brakes and hung exhaust and now the tranny won't engage into park I'm about done w the powerglide probably yank it next weekend and throw it in the trash.


I feel your pain bro, I've been dealing with problems like that for the last six years. Fix one thing and two things go wrong. Eventually you work out all the bugs. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sickthree said:


> I feel your pain bro, I've been dealing with problems like that for the last six years. Fix one thing and two things go wrong. Eventually you work out all the bugs.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Woke up this morning n told myself this car will run this weekend. So. Atleast i met the goal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Oh and the gas gauge works. fasho


----------



## Tex63 (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing progress for 6 months !


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Parking prawl


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Man. Well this bitch locks in park but now with car on the ground it don't move in gear. I'm gonna fuck with it one more time tomorrow before I give up on this powerglide. I think its a pin or rod that shld catch the rooster comb. Well see

And it didnt leak from freeze pkug today after running idle for a good ten mins. Im thinking maybe the heat expanded the plugs??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Update = got the trey shiftin all gears now it starts stops and shifts. It was actually a simple fix that I learned off another more informative site , all downhill from here.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep it pushing and you'll be there soon


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

lone star said:


> Update = got the trey shiftin all gears now it starts stops and shifts. It was actually a simple fix that I learned off another more informative site , all downhill from here.


What was the fix or link? Getting ready to swap over a three speed and would appreciate the info.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Swappibg to a 3 sp is totally different but its east ive done it whats your question?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hell yeah be peeling out the drive way by the weekend


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Tight


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Swapping from a three speed to a power glide..have the linkage from column & pivot that attaches to frame but going to have to mock something up since frame doesn't have stud for pivot to slide on & think I'm missing a linkage from pivot to the power glide.

hope that makes sense.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The thing is powerglide covers a lot of years , a lot of cars, column and floor shift. If u don't have correct linkage u can wing it. Or run something by shiftworks which requires swapping out the lever. But I have to ask why swap from 3 speed to pg?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn you didn't really have to ask..you know that right!! Ashamed to say it but never learned how to drive standard but once I found this car I couldn't pass it up. After picking it up a little I said fuck that ditching the 3 on the three for a more enjoyable ride.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I was thinkin 3sp auto.,,.standard fucking sucks unless its a sports car. I dont blame you


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Damn you didn't really have to ask..you know that right!! Ashamed to say it but never learned how to drive standard but once I found this car I couldn't pass it up. After picking it up a little I said fuck that ditching the 3 on the three for a more enjoyable ride.


yeah those are awful, had a belair like that that ilearned ho to drive after I bought it on the way home, some say fun I say fk no.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah today I replaced the freeze plug wasn't bad. Would a been a pain if had wheel wells in. Of course they wouldnt sell me just one had to buy the whole kit but for 8 bucks whatever.
The tools for the job....










30 min later...









And new









Only thing had to drop was the starter. Easy money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 hrs today. Filled it up n ran it. Freeze plug don't leak. Ran wire for power seat. Topped off power steering and it steers good. And slapped the fenders on. They need some adjusting but they are on.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

now we talking


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 more hours today. Got the fenders aligned pretty good. Buffed and put the trims on. Came out pretty good no incidents.



























Passenger lined up good considering it came off another car. Way easier that repop shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Driver side was good. 










Buffed out pretty good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Starting to look like a car again


















Tomorrow I'll do the grill assembly and wheel wells once I figure out a game plan


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

??????


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

No invite smh


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Green paint. Green guts. Green glass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sweet pea


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 more hours this morning. Yeah I was wrestling this repop grill assembly. Took some persuading but its on. And I didn't realize it doesn't need the upper grill support because its already on there. I need passenger headlight. Mine is burnt. Sucks because I threw away like 6 of them on my last scrap run.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Tomorrow I'll do wheel wells n front bumper....debating on grill gaurd or not


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Again no invite...firewall looks clean..and i see a black fleet in back...ballin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Aint really nothin to it jr, the fleet is sched for paint when it warms up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that firewall does look impressive from here, that little extra effort paid off... nothing like these RHD conversions tho, a pain.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Hell yeah!! See you been busy, grill gaurd.. Got to have it on a trey.:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> Today I wrestled this rageddy ass gas tank on. Fresh pcoat been wrapped up new sending. Good geound and got power at tank so no reason gauge shouldn't work. Started on motor I got gas at carb but no crank yet. Ran out of propane and it got cold so I retired.


what did you use to clean out the tank? Thinking of trying vinegar on mine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LURCH63 said:


> what did you use to clean out the tank? Thinking of trying vinegar on mine.


I used a newer tank n just flushed w water hose. Im not sure what vinegar will do?? Long as u run a filter on the carb i wouldnt worry a whole lot about it unless the tank is seriously rusted out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Today was another good day. The wheel wells went in pretty easy. The dewalt 20v impact is the best tool I own...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The wells were powder coated n been wrapped up since bodywork, forgot how clean they were under the shrink wrap..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Just need to Clean up battery cables and other misc wiring and touch up some things, other wise under hood is done until AC install


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Moved onto front bumper. Had the bracket assembly powdercoated as one piece. Couldn't really justify breaking the whole thing down only to put it back together and not see 90% of it so fuck it...


Getting organized on top of some dog kennels..









Bracket and new license panel been hidin under a bunch of crap.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> I used a newer tank n just flushed w water hose. Im not sure what vinegar will do?? Long as u run a filter on the carb i wouldnt worry a whole lot about it unless the tank is seriously rusted out.


vinegar will eat all the rust n crap built up inside of an old tank if you let it sit a good few days or more.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Some 3/8 nut n bolt later...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The good side...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Had my woman help me mount it. Went on easy.




























I'm kinda wanting the front to sit higher. Im not sure what coils I have in front they came from pile of coils I. Thinkin they might be 6cyl coils....may order new coils...










Finished up w some Tallboys, yeah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LURCH63 said:


> vinegar will eat all the rust n crap built up inside of an old tank if you let it sit a good few days or more.


Never heard of that but it sounds good. Yeah i used a different tank. The og tank was pretty bad and it leaked. Car came with a newer tank with some surface rust. Had it pcoated. Then i flushed with alot of water. Seems fine.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Tight


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:naughty:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Surprised autozone carries headlight, of course they ask what size motor smh


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:facepalm:whats funny there is that they dont know jack about cars.... i had to bring the vin # to the counter dude just so i can get spark plugs to my nissan beater truck...


lone star said:


> Surprised autozone carries headlight, of course they ask what size motor smh


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

or trucks or anything


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah and to think they never hired me in highschool.


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

there is a o'reillies directly across the parking lot i walk in there get the price on what ever it is i need then waltz my ass to o'reillies and get it for cheaper like a boss


lone star said:


> Yeah and to think they never hired me in highschool.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Ride coming long nice.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck autozone and oreilys


----------



## Mr65 (Jan 19, 2015)

dammit mane... why not throw a big block in that boy?


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

817Lowrider said:


> Fuck autozone and oreilys


:buttkick:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

lone star said:


> Surprised autozone carries headlight, of course they ask what size motor smh


Yea know the feeling....
went to get a part for an 87 Caprice.....and this grown ass man was like...."Who makes that?":dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mr65 said:


> dammit mane... why not throw a big block in that boy?


Had a big block in my old 60 and i hated it. Always ran hot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Ride coming long nice.


Thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Yea know the feeling....
> went to get a part for an 87 Caprice.....and this grown ass man was like...."Who makes that?":dunno:


Hundai mang


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 hrs today.

Got front parking lights working. The Taiwanese put the rivets where the lense screws go, not surprised. Had to drill them out.wasn't much 

Got creepers now










Brights work too









Tomorrow I'll polish the bezels n see how they come out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Moved onto dash, bout tired of laying under this dash. I wired up the radio, installed the dash speaker and cleaned up the wiring under dash tucked it up. Only wires left are kickpanel speakers and powerseat lead going to the starter


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Painted these, hard to tell in pic but its a dark forest green color


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Last , finally installed roofrail weatherstrip. Been sitting in box for months. Doors close tight almost too tight. Have to let all this new rubber break in once it gets hot outside.










Tomorrow I'll polish bezels install speakers in panels. Not much left. Waiting on my door jamb switches and horns to get here. Debating on what to do with headliner. Buy stapler n do myself or take it somewhere....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Had a big block in my old 60 and i hated it. Always ran hot


Not a fan of big blocks either. A small big will make better then a big block


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Not a fan of big blocks either. A small big will make better then a big block


Unless is 409 car. Im not messin w another 348. Big boat anchor


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Good work , real steady progress


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Tight. Interior gonna feel 100 all new and plush watch. Got you a gotdam brand new car there essentially.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yes cept it cost 6 times the original window sticker...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Couple more hours today. Assembled the kick panels and rear speaker. Went smooth. Finally something goes like it should..



















Would a painted rear bezel to match car but I didnt have the time and I'm not about to mix paint n clear for that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Polished the bezels. They came out OK. Will do for now. When I find me a hundred n some dollars I'll buy new

Before










After


















On the car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Also thanks to the Taiwan's the driver side door handled got jammed. Took the panel all apart and the little piece that locks the pin n spring fell out. Tyoical . it's fixed now not worth pictures.

Tomorrow I'm gonna get to looking at this headliner project


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Couple more hours today. Assembled the kick panels and rear speaker. Went smooth. Finally something goes like it should..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As time goes on your your to paint the rear speaker grill becuz your going to see it in the rear view mirror and say it looks like ass


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Unless is 409 car. Im not messin w another 348. Big boat anchor


True. My choices with be a 355 or a 383 short block with a mother thumper cam. So when sitting at a red light you don't know if the car is going to cut off or no becuz of how big the cam is


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nothing major today. Door jam switches showed up so now courtesy and sail panel lights work as they should. Horns showed up so now both horns work as they should.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

lookin real good


----------



## Tex63 (Oct 17, 2013)

nice progress !


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> As time goes on your your to paint the rear speaker grill becuz your going to see it in the rear view mirror and say it looks like ass


Ha doubt that, when this fat fuck says something thats how it goes...never going back....


Oh and have og style headliner put in at a shop...fuck messing with that shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Im gona attempt it before i throw in the towel so soon jr. Doesnt really seem that hard. Rooster headliner was more involved


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> Im gona attempt it before i throw in the towel so soon jr. Doesnt really seem that hard. Rooster headliner was more involved


That one was easy and looked dope once done, them bars suck. just try n get it done in one crack, if not take it to ole boy... n low ball em.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to get to crack a lackin on mines!!  Lots of good stuff in here!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Took the night off last night to kick it with that boy eli and his 57 rag. Needless to say he was stoked at the idea of "building a car"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Woke up this morning w the idea of gettin this hood on. Had my gal help and my 10yr old work that impact, zip zip n done. Really happy w the way the corners lay down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Overall it cut n buffed decently. Has a cpl imperfections that come with a garage paint job on a farm but im satisfied. Slapped new hood lip n emblem


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I just need the hood bumper stops n put cowl rubber back on


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cleaned up some loose wires.










Shaved fire wall ready for vintage ac install in summer..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Then i cleaned shop my homies lac chillin w sweet pea


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

All thats really left is

1. Headliner
2. Carpet seat package tray install
3. Redo ignition wire for proper hei install.
4. Redo exhaust, optional, aligntment
5. Paint trunk.
6. Full detail
7. Maiden voyage to buy beer n fajitas.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Clean


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Tight....


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

I want to be in the maiden voyage that is alll...buy eli a lowrider bike..plenty on cl


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> I want to be in the maiden voyage that is alll...buy eli a lowrider bike..plenty on cl



Already fam


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nicely done


----------



## Wanttobuy (Jan 6, 2014)

What did you use to clean the bezels, they came out clean. I need to clean up mine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Wanttobuy said:


> What did you use to clean the bezels, they came out clean. I need to clean up mine.


Strip Anodized sand and buff with bench buffer


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Car looks great, another quality build.:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Already fam


I got a 24 in huffy style scwhinn frame I'm bout to throw out you can have it if you want it. After the lac what's next. I got a ride needs a little paint work. Let me know if interested and we can work out some details


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> I got a 24 in huffy style scwhinn frame I'm bout to throw out you can have it if you want it. After the lac what's next. I got a ride needs a little paint work. Let me know if interested and we can work out some details


After lac I'm gonna paint my Mc ss so looking at at least a year out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Well here's today's work...I think headliner turned out ok...a cpl small wrinkles that will hopefully work themselves out when it warms up...

I made the staple backing out of card board and duct tape..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Marked the the rods and laid them out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Hung it up n started stapling


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Then I did sail panels.mixed feelings about these.not feeling the flimsy panels ok see how it looks with trim.otherwise I'll make new ones out of wallboard


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Overall it was my first attempt at a headliner. I did it solo no help. I actually used an old ads manual stapler and it worked good.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

See how much of that panel gets covered with trim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I did. The trim covers the wrinkles pretty good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> After lac I'm gonna paint my Mc ss so looking at at least a year out


Waiting list to long.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> After lac I'm gonna paint my Mc ss so looking at at least a year out


Slo joes aircraft hydraulic set up..then fodo fam


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

lone star said:


>


I used this when my headliner was getting done
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-1956-1...es&hash=item566f427b69&vxp=mtr#ht_1749wt_1124
just glued them in and then stapled headliner to it.

But what ever works.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> Slo joes aircraft hydraulic set up..then fodo fam


 go load the 53 on the trailer and take it up there...might be a min before I make it back.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sickthree said:


> I used this when my headliner was getting done
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1955-1956-1...es&hash=item566f427b69&vxp=mtr#ht_1749wt_1124
> just glued them in and then stapled headliner to it.
> 
> But what ever works.


is that the solid rubber one? it tough on some staples and wont even go through without enough pressure. just did a convertible top with it and I almost did the ductape if it weren't so visible.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

lone star said:


>


 I've seen a few of those sail panels made out of a workable gauge sheetmetal..


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

hey kenny your skills and talent disgust me:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

king debo said:


> I've seen a few of those sail panels made out of a workable gauge sheetmetal..


Word....produced or custom?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GRAPEVINE said:


> hey kenny your skills and talent disgust me:biggrin:


Just avg dude w 20 yes worth of tools collected...


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

nice!


lone star said:


> Just avg dude w 20 yes worth of tools collected...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 hr today. Got rear deck covered n started polishing the headliner molding


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Strippin Anodize coating


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Back end is done. a lil slack but its minor. Next time I know what to do different.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Pimp


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that Is pretty fresh, where the x9's at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I'm gonna out those in the grill jam some Kayne and ride down irvington


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> I'm gonna out those in the grill jam some Kayne and ride down irvington


Irvington? Youre not down to ride in my hood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sir I cruised Irvington when u were in diapers in the 90s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The back seat install was a fail. Something up w this seat.have to look into it. So I moved onto the carpet and it went good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Wanttobuy (Jan 6, 2014)

You buy the kit for the carpet? What brand is it, I need one.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


>


Carpet layed out good with a few trimmings and rails it will be right at home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah I'm digging it. Just have to go slow n trim lil bit can't over cut


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Well figured out the seat problem. Wrestled this shit for and hour only to later realize its the wrong seat. Its over 3 inches wider than the correct seat. That explains the stretch and slack. And it fit like ass I'll admit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got me the proper seat and it fell into place effortlessly like it should.
Taking it to get covered tomorrow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


>


Looks like that seat is saying (SAY IT WITH YOU CHEST LIL ASS NUKKA).....lol


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my backseat. The og one fit effortlessly, but once I striped it down sandblasted painted recovered with new foam/skin it was difficult to put back in. Needless to say I did manage to get it in with some muscle.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

even the door jambs look spot on, ol chap.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Looks like that seat is saying (SAY IT WITH YOU CHEST LIL ASS NUKKA).....lol


Yep.just reinforces fact that always gotta test fit before final assembly


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sickthree said:


> I had a similar problem with my backseat. The og one fit effortlessly, but once I striped it down sandblasted painted recovered with new foam/skin it was difficult to put back in. Needless to say I did manage to get it in with some muscle.


that's what I was thinking so I kept trying. The car had seat in without fillers when I got it. But never had fillers and seat in.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> even the door jambs look spot on, ol chap.


I can smell the finish line


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Haha the person that had it does like 65s a lot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I dropped seat off. Be ready Saturday I'm gonna take the 65 seat and some hog rings and do experiment


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Sounds good fam


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> I dropped seat off. Be ready Saturday I'm gonna take the 65 seat and some hog rings and do experiment


some two by fours material and maybe plywood n bam


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD BRO..KEEP IT ROL:thumbsup:LING


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Turning out great, perfect color combinations.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 more headliner pieces. If seat is done today car shld be about done by tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Time to put her out on the track


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice build homie, just went threw the whole build... I got some very good information out of your thread.... props goes out to you homie!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Good day today. Seat was done on time. So I did work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Finished up headliner and visors


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lil slack but it was my first attempt at this


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Matching visors


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Trimmed up carpet n installed panels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Had gal help me throw front seat in


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Power seat and tilt wheel


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I finished up horn install and horn ring. Tomorrow. Clean up final loose ends. I still need some front coils and a serious alignment. Other than that its ready for test drive. The only thing farmed out so far has been seat covers and powder coat and chrome bumpers. Other than those 3 things, everything done in house.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

braman213 said:


> Nice build homie, just went threw the whole build... I got some very good information out of your thread.... props goes out to you homie!!!


Appreciate it. Thanks for props


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

looks good when is it for sale?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> looks good when is it for sale?


In a few mins


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

could prob do the next interior solo then ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> could prob do the next interior solo then ....


I don't see why not..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

just some plyers n be done.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

LOVE THIS BUILD LONESTAR!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

damn this car looks good


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

blanco said:


> damn this car looks good


X2, post some finished car pics


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

this was a nice build bro. pretty fast too. nice work


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2^!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice finished product. Time for some soap, water, and tire shine. Then a road trip to the beer store


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone. The results are in. Icleaed it all up. For some reason one of the outer tie rods rubs the wheel so I had to shave a lil off. I need to retime it. Hesistates a lil. Other than that I took it around only about 2 miles. Needs exhaust manifold gasket. But it shifts fine and glides like a cloud. I need front coils these sag too much for my liking. Gas gauge and speedo work good. The tilt and pwr seat were great upgrades I'm 6'3 240 and I never had this much room in aan impala I have to stretch to hit gas pedal. Excellent.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Clean! Great job!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

That's a wrap. Might throw some wheels on it. No knock offs though. Something different. I'm tired. Its been a long road. Next one will be a convertible or a trip five. Stay tuned.

Throwbacks


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm 6'3 300 pounds, I didn't know you could get that much tilt on them seats... that's fuckin dope bro.... I know what my next upgrade is!!!! Fasho.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

braman213 said:


> I'm 6'3 300 pounds, I didn't know you could get that much tilt on them seats... that's fuckin dope bro.... I know what my next upgrade is!!!! Fasho.


Well worth it. They pop up time to time I think I spent 350 w seat trim and relay wiring..recline like a boss


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh just straight up fresh.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Tight


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lone star said:


>


good photo right here. Good job all the way around


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Stance looks badass to.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah but its got bad neg camber and no shims on it...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

I see you bro. Top notch


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bad ass build bro


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!
did you glue the carpet down? :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No didn't really see a need to


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Rims?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Not lowrider wheels I'm done w that


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats car turned out great man good job!!!!?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

lone star said:


>



Oooooh. You set the bar high for the rest of us.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Irvington


----------



## maddog1949 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bad ass


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

lone star said:


>


Tight, it came a long way


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Grille guard? 

Need to mount some cameras on it and hit the streets report back with a youtube clip.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

lone star said:


>


fuckin clean


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice no front grill guard?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> Grille guard?
> 
> Need to mount some cameras on it and hit the streets report back with a youtube clip.


On the farm we have no innanet...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

EastLosRider said:


> Nice no front grill guard?


Maybe in future it will give me something to do


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful car! You did a great job with it!
 Love the color of choice.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> Not lowrider wheels I'm done w that


What kind of wheels are you putting on instead?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

RobLBC said:


> What kind of wheels are you putting on instead?


Not really interested in wheels. If its wires it will be some tru rays. But I'm cool w hubcaps. Kinda burnt on whole lowriding thing.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

My carpet didnt lay out so nice!! :angry: :nicoderm:


lone star said:


> Trimmed up carpet n installed panels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Was it 2 piece?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice job


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> Not really interested in wheels. If its wires it will be some tru rays. But I'm cool w hubcaps. Kinda burnt on whole lowriding thing.


Looks good just the way it is. Lowriding is on the decline anyway.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got caps on my 62.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lone star said:


> Not really interested in wheels. If its wires it will be some tru rays. But I'm cool w hubcaps. Kinda burnt on whole lowriding thing.


I said the same thing at one time, you'll be back!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> :yessad: :nicoderm:


What brand? Prob all the same manufact. Mine fell into place right out the box. Between kick panels seats sills and rear panels and gas pedal didn't see need for glue. MY old 60 carpet was glued.....I noticed no difference


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

npazzin said:


> I said the same thing at one time, you'll be back!


Eh I duno I've had almost 20 cars in 20 yrs..just burnt. I might put wires but not lifting it


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks great!!! I haven't been on here in a while car came a long way!! So are you ready to paint the 60?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I'm ready to buy it lol


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hahahaha!! Man I probly alright got to much monies into it to recoupe! Paint it!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> I'm ready to buy it lol


 60 hardtops are bad for the raza holmes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> 60 hardtops are bad for the raza holmes


Orale


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

miguel62 said:


> Hahahaha!! Man I probly alright got to much monies into it to recoupe! Paint it!


Orale


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Took trey out today and its running on all 8 cylinders like a boss


----------



## EliasG (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice job. I was wondering what kind of paint you used? I have a 64 that was originally green, looks like the same color.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I used ppg. Its called laurel green


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Great job! Was curious if you put the mirrors that close to the fenders out of preference?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I just went off the holes that were already there on driver side and copied it to passenger...


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

This sumbich came out nice bruh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks. Few months ago I had a bunch of shit going on...now I find myself with free time so I finished this thing up. After almost a year of looking at it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


>


Came out nice. Where's the smoke stack at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Im switching to propane.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

texasgold said:


> Im switching to propane.


Might as well cook it in the oven like a bitch


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

BRADFORD said:


> Might as well cook it in the oven like a bitch


Thats why i have your mom hoe....she does all my cooking

Thank you come again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

But does she fetch beer though


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Fridge stay packed, numsayin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


>


Nice. Grill fridge with beer and bud light neon sign. What more is needed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Not a whole lot ....some music..


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks nice brother. Checking up on you through LIL. Only reason I pop in here anymore lol. Now somebody hurry up and buy lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Not a whole lot ....some music..


If I would have known sooner. I sold a complete home theater system a month ago to get started on my project


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> If I would have known sooner. I sold a complete home theater system a month ago to get started on my project


foo needs a Wurlitzer juke box with mp3 connection, on the real


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

texasgold said:


> Thats why i have *your mom hoe*....she does all my cooking
> 
> Thank you come again


pics? :fool2:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

texasgold said:


> Fridge stay packed, numsayin


:rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> If I would have known sooner. I sold a complete home theater system a month ago to get started on my project


I got a lil setup I scored at the flea but its rickiddy..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> foo needs a Wurlitzer juke box with mp3 connection, on the real


What is this u speak of


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> What is this u speak of


prob one like this


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

just read the whole thread, very inspiring!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> prob one like this


Yeah looks expensive and belongs in a show room garage...for now telephone rd flea in full effect.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fltotheo said:


> just read the whole thread, very inspiring!


Thanks just replaced front coils. Managed to do without breaking my hand or losing an eye. Really hate working with the spring compressor. But its done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Much better w new coils. A good height took it out and got it up to 65, cruising right along. Still has exhaust leak. But it runs good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Needs alignment too but its driveable


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> I got a lil setup I scored at the flea but its rickiddy..


You need to roll over a pawn shop. I got my garage radio from my mom. Book self radio that plays DVDs.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Needs alignment too but its driveable


Looks much nicer with new front springs, it doesn't look like your hot ridding now


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

lone star said:


> Thanks just replaced front coils. Managed to do without breaking my hand or losing an eye. Really hate working with the spring compressor. But its done


Wish spring compressor you used???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The one they rent at auto zone. Threaded rod with 2 sets of hooks on it


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

lone star said:


> The one they rent at auto zone. Threaded rod with 2 sets of hooks on it


http://forums.vintage-mustang.com/v...ew-style-coil-spring-compressor-autozone.html. This worked great for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

U know I thought something was different. That one with the plate is the type I used the first time. This second go round I didn't feel as safe doing it. The tool definitely makes a difference.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

For sale!!!!!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...frame-off-original-upgrades.html#post21887585


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Will trade for livestock


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

lone star said:


> Not sure if I'm gonna attempted headliner or pay someone. But I figured now was the time for new tack strip. I've read of ppl using old v belts. So I tried it...


hey man whats the trick with the v-belts. i see it up there but cant really tell. do you face the ribs of the belt out or in, or down or what.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Wanna say I faced them up. Worked fine. Just staple right to them


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

alright thanks for the tip. im gonna have to give this a try


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

For sale awwready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Is she gone already?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No I took it to get exhaust done. This build is slowly winding down. I'll take some pics of underneath in a cpl days. The exhaust came out very nice but I still wouldn't recommend them. They can't keep a deadline. Other than that. Also did a front end alignment. The trey sounds good and drives great. Will take a final round of pics soon .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Minor stuff this afternoon. Greased the front end and adjusted the brakes some.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Just went through all 50 pages Kenny. Awesome build man. Were these pics taken in the shop you said you were gonna build?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah shop behind my house.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought you had it sold or was off to trade it for a tri five rag project, looking good, great turn out!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Not yet. Its a good beer run car


----------



## Tex63 (Oct 17, 2013)

lone star said:


> Not yet. Its a good beer run car


If you come to Dallas for a beer run to see Luis let me know, I'll pick up the tab.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nice


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tex63 said:


> If you come to Dallas for a beer run to see Luis let me know, I'll pick up the tab.





lone star said:


> Nice


Just say when ! Or we could a trip down south in my 59'. I'm always down for a road trip.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Let me know I can fire up pit any given moment


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> Let me know I can fire up pit any given moment


I'll actually be down south on the 29th for an event. How far is Beeville from you?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Beeville or bellville,


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> Beeville or bellville,


Beeville. Google says almost 3 hours.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yea that's down towards corpus.what is it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lone star said:


> Yea that's down towards corpus.what is it


It's called the Texas Mile. Customer/friend is taking a car down there. High horsepower street cars run on some airstrip. :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> I'll actually be down south on the 29th for an event. How far is Beeville from you?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 1592681


:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Sin7 said:


> It's called the Texas Mile. Customer/friend is taking a car down there. High horsepower street cars run on some airstrip. :scrutinize:


bad ass event, anything pre 64 .... more of a rod thing but bad ass none the less....


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Hey


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah, go ahead


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Still for sale?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Its here. Its whatever.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> It's called the Texas Mile. Customer/friend is taking a car down there. High horsepower street cars run on some airstrip. :scrutinize:


That's almost two and a half hours away from houston


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Haven't done anything to it other than drive it once in a while. Thinking about upgrading the stereo system.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I did finish off the trunk a few weeks back..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I bought a better spray gun for clear only. I went with iwata lph400. I've been messing around with random stuff I did this trunk. Trying to get better at clear to not so much wet sanding on the next car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This was before buff. Looks like 5 mins of work but I've been practicing and researching.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 63sedan (Jun 2, 2015)

nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lone star said:


>


man I didnt realize there was a car in that picure at first :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Clear coat looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

So wet it looks like a pool..


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice trunk mat's :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Nice trunk mat's :thumbsup:


They are kinda player...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

lone star said:


>


Beautiful car you got there bro!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Any future plans?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

RobLBC said:


> Any future plans?


Drive it and sell it. Im not cutting it. Rather build another car to cut


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> Drive it and sell it. Im not cutting it. Rather build another car to cut


Turn it into a lowrod, you should get good money for it that way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

RobLBC said:


> Turn it into a lowrod, you should get good money for it that way.


Thought about it. If it was a deuce yeah without a doubt. I like it og mashing no shakes wobbles or noises.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> foo needs a Wurlitzer juke box with mp3 connection, on the real


While u bullshittin i been looking for one...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> While u bullshittin i been looking for one...


will get overspray on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> will get overspray on it.


Yeah too nice to fuck up


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

lone star said:


>


wow :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

lone star said:


>


Like a mirror! 63 looks clean!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

lone star said:


>



I think you've got it! what psi are you using?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I think you've got it! what psi are you using?


I think it was 18-20. I bought an iwata regulator and it dials it in real good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I'd like to add that was shopline clear. It laid wet and dried so/so I cut w 2000 and buffed and it looked good. I tried the same w nason on my shop fridge and it would not lay wet at all. Resulted in a huge run. Nason clear belongs in trash can. I mean maybe for lowrider bike or small interior oiecest OK but as far as a whole car i d never do it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

https://youtu.be/4QqMKZGwnVY

Figured out how to get fancy with the phone.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I love that trey:thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> https://youtu.be/4QqMKZGwnVY
> 
> Figured out how to get fancy with the phone.


Once you upgrade to a new phone..you shouldve have better quality videos :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

https://youtu.be/R2okxxZOOwg


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice ride homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks
I'm on the fence about really trying to sell the car. The money would fund another project but I don't know what I want next. I'm thinking bout 67 8 9 camaro


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Autorama vehicle


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

lone star said:


> https://youtu.be/R2okxxZOOwg


Real nice!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

After some soul searching
The Trey getting a make over in 2016. 13x7, rear end swap and a double wammy setup. Stay tuned


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> After some soul searching
> The Trey getting a make over in 2016. 13x7, rear end swap and a double wammy setup. Stay tuned


Good choice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Scored these for the Trey. Not gona get around to cutting it til summer but gona stock pile parts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got some different eagles to test the look. And a keychain


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

lone star said:


> Scored these for the Trey. Not gona get around to cutting it til summer but gona stock pile parts


Those are nice


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Cheese


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Bump


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got bored so I threw these 14s on just to see


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Can't run skirts with them..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

80 spoke Roadsters circa 95.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I also yanked out the radio and went with a billet chromed delete fascia from krazy cutting since I'm gona cut the Trey no need for a stock radio.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Look guud :nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> Can't run skirts with them..


man fk those rims. 

I like wit de tre prong


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

U wanna sell that


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> U wanna sell that


Yep I'll let it go. Make offer with shipping and I'll get it sent out Monday


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Where you finding roadstars?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Roadster.com


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

texasgold said:


> View attachment 1878401


Is that's how its done in Texas?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cali


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Put a grill gaurd on the car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The car had some blems develope I chaulk it up yo 90% humidity and failure to give proper time between rust neutralize and primer coat...all fixt now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Patched lower fender and some door spots


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Minor blems


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This was fun said no one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Blocked it yet again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Resprayed whole car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cut car with 2000 then 3 stage buff with 3m


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Went with spi high solid clear and very pleased with results. Cuts super easy and buffs to mirror and its cheaper than ppg deltron.highly recommend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

More cutting


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Before buff. Garage paint job can't really complain about it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3m machine polish is the shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mocked these up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got tired of bullshitters making offers on the car so I addressed what bothered me on the car and now it's getting make over. Ordered a y bone, going to rework rear end and lift the car in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I two toned the side moldings to match the green eagles and interior parts. Even though this site is dead I still wanted to document the progress for future reference


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Badass ride and wheels.hopefully this site comes back to life....


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Lookin good. 90s feel


----------



## TIGGS247 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got the hood buffed and back on.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Maybe dual antenna


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Car is all back together repaint is complete. Next up is yank the rear end and narrow it. Get some tires and figure out setup options


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Maybe dual antenna


Dual antennas will look good. The Lone Star badge adds a extra touch to it


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice fam


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This showed up today.I got just enuff base n clear to spray it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I debated for weeks on tires from travel stars to fr380 to 520. And I decided to cheap out and give travel stars a shot. I went and picked out the best 5 they had and I'm happy with em. Now setup options


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Those rims are sick homie!! That deep dish makes them look real nice


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:nicoderm: Those rims


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Can't go wrong with center golds IMO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Used 1 inch tape


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Didn't take a bunch of pics but it took me about 5 hours to do this project


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got it all back together almost done and ran out of wire. Appears to be functional. Won't know how it pans out until hwy test. I figure I give this a shot. Not much to lose besides the cost of an axle about 100 bux so why not


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Shop foreman approved


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Deleted panhard bracket


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I was gonna be lazy and weld the bracket but I went and drill it and bolted it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The end result
Threw some 14s I have taking up real estate and they clear all good. No road test because I lack 1 bolt for y bone got a screw driver in place for now.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

badass


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> Didn't take a bunch of pics but it took me about 5 hours to do this project


Ay homie i was just curious to y u cut the axle like this? I plan to get a wishbone for my 64 and i wasnt sure if this is something i need research on. Thanks for the advice homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Read up on the skirted topic its pinned in the hydraulics section


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Did you cut down the axles as well?


----------



## thelukejohns (Aug 19, 2016)

Really nice Impala lone star


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Did you cut down the axles as well?


X817 :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I did


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

lone star said:


> I two toned the side moldings to match the green eagles and interior parts. Even though this site is dead I still wanted to document the progress for future reference


True, this site is not seeing much traffic, but IG & FB suck. Much better to view a build like this on LIL. Nice work!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks
Once on the rack the wheels spun true but on hwy test I have a significant whine from the rear. From 45mph up to 75mph. This bothers me so I'm going to swap the assembly out for a gbody and sleep better at night. It was a Learning experience. Updates to come


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What was causing the whining?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I don't know.


----------



## cruzingratiot (Oct 31, 2010)

you welded the axel ends on crooked & not in line that is where the noise is from the rear should be welded with a jig 
http://www.crankshaftcoalition.com/wiki/Narrowing_a_rearend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah I'm not arguing with that. I'm working on a game plan. Narrowing the stock rear was the cheapest option. It didn't cost anything. So I'm going to chop the brackets and try something else. It will get done


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Pm AE he has a jig


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Farmed out the fab to my homie Alberto over at fine line he swapped brackets for me. Its not secret the man has skills


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Threw the wires to make sure its all good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pressure washed next is prep for paint


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got these uppers too lil work but not much


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice work Lonestar, you've been busy man. wheels are sick!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## thelukejohns (Aug 19, 2016)

Really nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Been one bump in road after another. When I bought this rear end I think I remember paying 40 bucks. Good deal. Didn't think much about it but when I mocked up wheels. One side has the 7/16 studs and the other side didn't have studs. OK no biggie got studs from impala axle...well the axles have bigger holes. Went to get half inch studs. Still to small. So I guess someone drilled out axle to fit 5/8 studs. Why someone would run 5/8 studs on a 7.5 26 spline rear end I don't know.....and I'm not drilled out drums for 5/8 so I bought another stock axle. Gotta wait for that, slip driveshaft and solid bearing is also on the way. A 40 dollar axle swap turned into 500+ with all new brakes and reinforcing, which is still a cheap alternative to repairing a quarter panel and tearing up my beloved roadsters......


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lone star said:


> Been one bump in road after another. When I bought this rear end I think I remember paying 40 bucks. Good deal. Didn't think much about it but when I mocked up wheels. One side has the 7/16 studs and the other side didn't have studs. OK no biggie got studs from impala axle...well the axles have bigger holes. Went to get half inch studs. Still to small. So I guess someone drilled out axle to fit 5/8 studs. Why someone would run 5/8 studs on a 7.5 26 spline rear end I don't know.....and I'm not drilled out drums for 5/8 so I bought another stock axle. Gotta wait for that, slip driveshaft and solid bearing is also on the way. A 40 dollar axle swap turned into 500+ with all new brakes and reinforcing, which is still a cheap alternative to repairing a quarter panel and tearing up my beloved roadsters......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Marty McFly said:


>


Big rich hooking it up.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lone star said:


> Big rich hooking it up.


:h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam looking Good.....:thumbsup: we got one looks simular to yours


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Good lookin car! Lots of nice cars come outta TX.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Finally after sitting on the rack for 3 weeks the rear end swap appears done. Finished up the all new brakes new solid bearing and slip , and y bone and took it on the highway. Got it up to 70 no whining or funny noises. All good. Glad its over.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skirts clear w plenty of room


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gonna cut it next (but not lift) and maybe a front disc upgrade.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:fool2:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my :boink:


----------



## superbatman (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks good :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Gonna put these on to see how it looks


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking great there


----------



## Nightwalker64 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hats off my friend good build thanks for posting the build very inspiring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thanks
Got bored so I swapped rims
Them golds are very high maintenance to be trying to clear the rears with skirts n no lifts so I took them off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Drove it to go buy beer today


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Them all chromes one looks a lot better on the 63 in my opinion. The center golds would look good if you add some gold trim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Them all chromes one looks a lot better on the 63 in my opinion. The center golds would look good if you add some gold trim


I kinda agree..

But all chromes kinda common
The gold shoes stand out...


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Car is beautiful homie, my dream car/color Badass


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> I kinda agree..
> 
> But all chromes kinda common
> The gold shoes stand out...


Yes the gold shoes make more of a statement. You have decisions to make. Gold or chrome shoes. Gold shoes and add gold trim


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lone star and coca pearl i need to reach out to yall im in south park


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like both sets of wheels on it, Not a fan of gold trim on the car tho. So if ya went with the golds id still leave the regular trim


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Your car is nice dude...like dem chromes better!:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Going to throw it on eBay for an auction before I cut it. I'm itching for a new project


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Going to throw it on eBay for an auction before I cut it. I'm itching for a new project


See what that eBay money bring in so you can build another rag


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Car is sold. End of topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sure was scarey watching this dude back the car up.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That look very uncomfortable looking at a car sitting like that and hoping the driver would change the position of it before taking off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Felt the same but his next stop was a Benz 550 amg so my old clunker is small change I guess....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll take the impala over the benz


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you ask the driver for his drivers license?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

It was unavailable


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

lone star said:


>


Finally on tha bumper!!


----------

